# Hype and Cigars



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Being part of cigar boards is fun. It's a Nice relaxing hobby that has a huge benefit in that we get to meet and befriend some of the nicest people in the world. Cigar Smokers.

The downside, if there is one has to do the the hype and promotion that takes place on every cigar board. Hey it pays the bills, is probably the best way to look at it. Sometimes it is obvious like the manufacturer putting up links, doing events etc. This is cool. Sometimes it is less obvious in the form of paid or at least "given free cigars" shills. Glowing reviews and pontification which are thinly veiled advertising disguised as objective "fellow smoker" input. Tastefully dealing with these "events" is always difficult for the moderation teams of cigar boards.

I was wondering if folks here had some examples of what they might have seen as "hype" to share. Here's mine:

For me, the biggest hype job in recent memory has been over Nub Cigars. :r Wow, just wow, mad props to those responsible for this promotion. I kept expecting at any moment to see Christ return and start endorsing them. The sweet spot? :r For me, it was the first 1/16th of an inch then ehh.  Not a horrible cigar just waaaaaay over hyped and without balanced comment here and elsewhere could have been misconstrued by younger smokers as the holy grail of smoking vs a novelty cigar.. abet a well made one.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Taboo maybe?


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Don Elias - those damn things are always on closeout! 



Honestly though, I'd probably have to go with Opus X as being about the most overhyped cigar out there. They're good cigars but not the orgasm they're made out to be.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmmm. I'm wondering if this question is in regards to something the moderating crew has knowledge of that the unwashed masses here don't.

You know, inquiring minds and all...


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

I've been osrt of pondering the reverse of this: The under-recognized cigars which deserve more attention than they get. I got to thinking about this after smoking a Nat Sherman Metropolitan the other day. It's a really fine cigar. Put a Fuente or DPG band on it and it's an $8 cigar, with the quality that deserves to be an $8 cigar.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

BlackDog said:


> I've been osrt of pondering the reverse of this: The under-recognized cigars which deserve more attention than they get. I got to thinking about this after smoking a Nat Sherman Metropolitan the other day. It's a really fine cigar. Put a Fuente or DPG band on it and it's an $8 cigar, with the quality that deserves to be an $8 cigar.


:tpd:


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

*Palio*... Someone asks a question about cutters and 5 pages of one word answers (Palio) are sure to follow. I do agree they are a quality cutter, but so are many many others on the market.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> For me, the biggest hype job in recent memory has been over Nub Cigars. :r


And I just bought two Cameroon's at the B&M yesterday damn it...never tried 'em before.

I would have to say I've heard guys mention Taboo on here so many times my head spins but I've never tried them so I don't know either way.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

The Nub deal was, by far, the best example I've seen of it on a cigar board.

There was a guy a few years ago posting glowing reviews of products his website was sponsored by and then posting links to his site. That was a pretty good shot at it, but a little too transparent.



MarbleApe said:


> *Palio*... Someone asks a question about cutters and 5 pages of one word answers (Palio) are sure to follow. I do agree they are a quality cutter, but so are many many others on the market.


That's because they really are the best. :r (Marc, you still know where to send my check, right? )


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

MarbleApe said:


> *Palio*... Someone asks a question about cutters and 5 pages of one word answers (Palio) are sure to follow. I do agree they are a quality cutter, but so are many many others on the market.


I'll type more than one word. I can see where you're coming from, but in my experience, the one word answers reflect a great product with fantastic service as opposed to hype. It may be just a cutter to some, but it's the cutter of choice for many, myself included.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

croatan said:


> The Nub deal was, by far, the best example I've seen of it on a cigar board.


I agree 100%. And then Sam has the nerve to come here thinking he was gonna get immediate promotion of his cigars and then has a hissy fit because he had to wait 24 hours for his plug. :r

Honorable mention has to go to Illusione also. The couple that I have tried have not been terrible...they have just tasted like nothing. :2


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Gurkha and CAO, I've actually enjoyed some of each brand but there seem to be folks who live and die by those brands and i don't understand why.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I hope we're still allowed to make fun of nubs now that our new owner also owns nublive....


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

madurolover said:


> I agree 100%. And then Sam has the nerve to come here thinking he was gonna get immediate promotion of his cigars and then has a hissy fit because he had to wait 24 hours for his plug. :r
> 
> Honorable mention has to go to Illusione also. The couple that I have tried have not been terrible...they have just tasted like nothing. :2


I agree with you on the Nub's. I can't believe he would have the nerve to do a couple threads and then never sign in again.

On the Illusione's... I have to disagree. The CG:4 has lots of spice to it. You might want to pick up another. You might have gotten a bad one.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> I hope we're still allowed to make fun of nubs now that our new owner also owns nublive....


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

MarbleApe said:


> *Palio*... Someone asks a question about cutters and 5 pages of one word answers (Palio) are sure to follow. I do agree they are a quality cutter, but so are many many others on the market.


I don't have a lot of experience with quality cutters, but Xicar stood out from my research before I joined CS. Palio was bandied around a lot and the price was generally better than Xicar, so I bought one. I'm very happy about my purchase so far.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe becuase I am so new to cigars but I thought after having a TAT black it was alot of hype. I mean it wasn't bad or anything but I didn't want its love child either.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Taboo maybe?


No maybe about it.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I was wondering if folks here had some examples of what they might have seen as "hype" to share. Here's mine:
> 
> For me, the biggest hype job in recent memory has been over Nub Cigars. :r Wow, just wow, mad props to those responsible for this promotion. I kept expecting at any moment to see Christ return and start endorsing them. The sweet spot? :r For me, it was the first 1/16th of an inch then ehh.  Not a horrible cigar just waaaaaay over hyped and without balanced comment here and elsewhere could have been misconstrued by younger smokers as the holy grail of smoking vs a novelty cigar.. abet a well made one.


:tu The Nub pushed the bar to whole new level of hype, imo.


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> Gurkha and CAO, I've actually enjoyed some of each brand but there seem to be folks who live and die by those brands and i don't understand why.


I hear ya bro. My brother-in-law comes over. I ask what he smokes and he says "Brazilias".

I ask...anything else?

He says...No, just Brazilias.

I says...Wanna trade for something else?

NO...just brazilias.

yeesh:hn


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

The funny thing about this kind of marketing is that for my personality type, it makes me want to try the product _even less_. Something in me says "If your product is good enough, let it speak for itself." I get that for a new product it has to be out there to speak for itself, but inundation marketing schemes must attract a different sort of personality than mine.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Cubans, they are hyped!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

what's that?
the diameter of a nub compared to the diameter of 4 regular cigars that i would actually want to smoke?

:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> The funny thing about this kind of marketing is that for my personality type, it makes me want to try the product _even less_. Something in me says "If your product is good enough, let it speak for itself." I get that for a new product it has to be out there to speak for itself, but inundation marketing schemes must attract a different sort of personality than mine.


Absent balanced input we all have the potential to be...










It's one of the greatest values derived from our cigar communities... objective input from folks who's opinions we have come to respect or at least understand.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

definately a toss-up between the taboos and nubs. man, you can't even look at the non-habanos reviews pages without being inundated...

and regarding palio - it ain't hype if the product lives up to it! well, at least for me, anyway. :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Then again... we all have our price.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Then again... we all have our price.


What are you doing behind that sheep Dave   :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Too funny Dave.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Then again... we all have our price.


OK soda through the nose not funny, not funny!


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

madurolover said:


> What are you doing behind that sheep Dave   :r


I don't want to know.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

leasingthisspace said:


> I don't want to know.


Probably looking for his "Nub" :r :bn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Then again... we all have our price.


By the looks of that sheep I would say he found the sweet spot!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Probably looking for his "Nub" :r :bn


:r That is great!


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm still new to a lot of cigars that are out there. That's why I'm building up my stockpile through trades and samplers. Gives me a chance to see what's what, and what I like. I'll give anything an honest try. If I like it great, if not, I won't buy anymore.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rocky Patels.

I know alot of people love 'em, but the few I've had left me wondering what all the fuss was about. One of these was the Olde World Reserve... I still have a second one to sample, but the first didnt do much for me.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Cubans, they are hyped!


:bn:r


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Drop the word 'Opus' and you will hear tales about how they were rolled personally by the virgin Mary for the disciples own enjoyment, and that Las Vegas airport prices of $150+ EACH is a spectacular deal for such an artifact. The tobacco comes direct from Heaven itself, doncha know? Buddha achieved enlightenment by smoking one with a glass of aged mana.

Certain cigars, like the rare fuentes, are good, no argument. But the level of hype exceeds that of, well, a certain senator from my home state of Illinois. I've tried both, and would still take a Nic 3000 original release over either.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

thebiglebowski said:


> definately a toss-up between the taboos and nubs. man, you can't even look at the non-habanos reviews pages without being inundated...
> 
> and regarding palio - it ain't hype if the product lives up to it! well, at least for me, anyway. :tu


Agreed here also, and I def. sung the praises of the palio, and truth be told, its a great cutter, and a great company. But...... its a cutter, I have yet to see how my 2.00 cheapie that came with my 3 finger case does any less of a job. They both make good cuts, plain and simple.


----------



## UPHOTO (May 21, 2008)

I would add Taboo for sure also.

Great customer service and friendly people do help but I have yet to really enjoy any of their cigars. I've tried 4 or 5 different blends and nothing does it for me.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Ahem.

Beads. 

Beads are hyped more than any cigar. From what I understand beads once got into a fight with Chuck Norris and kicked his ass.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Tatuaje:

They are decent smokes, but you pay for what you get and then some. In my opinion you are paying Ferrari prices for a Porsche.


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

mostholycerebus said:


> Drop the word 'Opus' and you will hear tales about how they were rolled personally by the virgin Mary for the disciples own enjoyment, and that Las Vegas airport prices of $150+ EACH is a spectacular deal for such an artifact. The tobacco comes direct from Heaven itself, doncha know? Buddha achieved enlightenment by smoking one with a glass of aged mana.


You mean they aren't rolled on the thighs of cuban virgins? Darn, then what's the point? :ss


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

MarbleApe said:


> *Palio*... Someone asks a question about cutters and 5 pages of one word answers (Palio) are sure to follow. I do agree they are a quality cutter, but so are many many others on the market.


LOL this turns up everywhere, specifically in reviews. "I clipped it with my Palio, then lit it, then smoked it." Well what kind of underwear did you have on, if we're busy with random brand name insertion?

I dunno, I don't have one so I can't verify whether they're that good or not. (And I'm not criticizing anyone, just notice it a lot.)


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

ActionAndy said:


> I dunno, I don't have one so I can't verify whether they're that good or not. (And I'm not criticizing anyone, just notice it a lot.)


They are just that good.:tu


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

CAO Vision


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

ActionAndy said:


> I dunno, I don't have one so I can't verify whether they're that good or not. (And I'm not criticizing anyone, just notice it a lot.)


I bought 3, I gave away 2 and don't use the one I have left. They are a good cutter but I prefer using my pocket knife.

As far as overhyped cigars goes, I never looked at nub as I think short fat cigars are .. uh .. funny looking. I had one Taboo and quite liked it, but I do think the sig line advertising is one step too much.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

OK, I have another one. Might be wrong but... The draw poker front guy with all the stories about Henry. I always had this mental image of "Henry" being a shed in some small town in China where cheap labor bent the wire and stuck it into the crude wooden handle.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> OK, I have another one. Might be wrong but... The draw poker front guy with all the stories about Henry. I always had this mental image of "Henry" being a shed in some small town in China where cheap labor bent the wire and stuck it into the crude wooden handle.


OMG I forgot all about "Old Henry" Thanks for reminding me Dave :r :r :r :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> OK, I have another one. Might be wrong but... The draw poker front guy with all the stories about Henry. I always had this mental image of "Henry" being a shed in some small town in China where cheap labor bent the wire and stuck it into the crude wooden handle.


Dave, meet Henry.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

ActionAndy said:


> LOL this turns up everywhere, specifically in reviews. "I clipped it with my Palio, then lit it, then smoked it." *Well what kind of underwear did you have on, if we're busy with random brand name insertion?*


I'll be sure to add this in next time.:chk I will wow all of your senses with my whimsical descriptions.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> I bought 3, I gave away 2 and don't use the one I have left. They are a good cutter but I prefer using my pocket knife.
> 
> As far as overhyped cigars goes, I never looked at nub as I think short fat cigars are .. uh .. funny looking. I had one Taboo and quite liked it, *but I do think the sig line advertising is one step too much.*


But you get a discount. :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Rolando said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Beads.
> 
> Beads are hyped more than any cigar. From what I understand beads once got into a fight with Chuck Norris and kicked his ass.


I was there, I saw it 

The hype with beads is justified in my eyes. I have used almost every type of humidification medium and so far the beads are leaps and bounds better than anything else. Talk about OCD, the rH in my humi needs to be constant at all points and beads have been the only way I have ever achieved a hassle free way to feed my obsession.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

SeanGAR said:


> I bought 3, I gave away 2 and don't use the one I have left.


Interested in selling it??


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> I was there, I saw it
> 
> The hype with beads is justified in my eyes. I have used almost every type of humidification medium and so far the beads are leaps and bounds better than anything else. Talk about OCD, the rH in my humi needs to be constant at all points and beads have been the only way I have ever achieved a hassle free way to feed my obsession.


:tpd: Hard to call something hype when it is better than anything on the market. :2


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Is Bose a cigar??? :tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

I think with Taboo, this place has hit a customer relationship management home run. Like or dislike the cigars, they know how to deal with their customers. I have only used them once, by phone, to order a box of RP Decades about 9 months ago, and the experience was very pleasant, and many extras where shipped with the box. This seems to be the experience of most people here. A lot of what I have read is about how they have dealt with their customers, cigar smokers like you and I. I'd hate to see them take a hit as "over-hyped" because of their great treatment of our fellow BOTLs.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

kjd2121 said:


> Is Bose a cigar??? :tu


:r I agree but ya gotta admit their stuff is pretty solid and they have stood the test of time as a brand.

It brings up a good point. Things that have solid reputations in any aspect of stuff we purchase have stood the test of time, built a reputation and have proven themselves as a product and through solid customer service.

In the world of "cigar stuff" names like Heartfelt, Palio, Blazer, Stabel, etc have earned a reputation that is not marketing hype but user penetration/satisfaction and reference ability.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Rolando said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Beads.
> 
> Beads are hyped more than any cigar. From what I understand beads once got into a fight with Chuck Norris and kicked his ass.


They did win. Beads are a friggin' God-send. Spent 10 years before this place struggling with humidity. With the beads, it was like "where have you been all my life".

Verdict: Hype warranted (imo)


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Sony


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

Costa said:


> I think with Taboo, this place has hit a customer relationship management home run. Like or dislike the cigars, they know how to deal with their customers. I have only used them once, by phone, to order a box of RP Decades about 9 months ago, and the experience was very pleasant, and many extras where shipped with the box. This seems to be the experience of most people here. A lot of what I have read is about how they have dealt with their customers, cigar smokers like you and I. I'd hate to see them take a hit as "over-hyped" because of their great treatment of our fellow BOTLs.


Agree to this one.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

While nub was prompted like crazy. And somewhat of a novelty cigar. I can't complain about the "hype" because its a reasonably priced cigar. Cheaper than most good cigars. Whereas most hyped cigars I.e. Opus are very expensive. 

Taboo is pushed here because you won't find any advertizing anywhere else. Which explains why a darn good cigar is so cheap. 

There will always be sheep. And they will always need shepherds like some of us here to guide them.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I’m going to go a different route and say the AF King B. There was so much hype leading up to the release of this cigar that I jumped on the opportunity to buy some. I found them at my local B&M and bought the 2 cigar max. After smoking them, I felt bad for all those people who rushed out and swiped up boxes only to find out that they are marginal at best. Anyway my :2 

I have to say that Taboo gets a lot of hype, but I have yet to smoke one so I’m not sure if it’s deserved. I was gifted an assorted 5er and plan on sampling them soon. Until then, I can’t really comment.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

All of this has just reinforced my decision to quit smoking cigars.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

ahc4353 said:


> But you get a discount. :ss


Prostituting my sig line for 5% discount isn't something that I would personally do.

I usually put sage words of wisdom for the ages in my sig line and don't want to spoil them with fluff.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

See my post above. 



SeanGAR said:


> Prostituting my sig line for 5% discount isn't something that I would personally do.
> 
> I usually put sage words of wisdom for the ages in my sig line and don't want to spoil them with fluff.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

thebiglebowski said:


> definately a toss-up between the taboos and nubs. man, you can't even look at the non-habanos reviews pages without being inundated...


Dear Inundated,

Sorry, I had to u when I read "thebiglebowski" post.
So, here we go........................

Sometimes, Sir, there is good reason behind the hype.

Please don't mention Taboo and the Nub brand in the same sentence.
I haven't noticed many good reviews on the Nub. What's the retail price on those Nubs anyway? (I have to say, I am a huge supporter of Oliva and they are one of my favorite manf. as far as quality control and service, but I felt the same as most consumers about the marketing/person behind the Nub. I fully support all of their blends, but the Nub. Enough said.)

Most big names are hype, and that's the very reason we started Taboo Cigars. Most of the top selling Taboo Cigars can be purchased in the $2-$5 range. (especially with coupons)
There is also a very good reason for all the great Taboo reviews = Better smoke at about 1/2 the cost of most of the bigger names with all the hype.

fact: There are very few regions in this world where you can find good cigar tobacco and it is becoming increasingly limited. (ie. hurricanes) Many "big names"(including brands from a certain country) buy their tobacco from some of the same farmers as the smaller names around the world and not all "big names" grow their own tobacco.

15 Blends of Taboo. 90% chance we will have one for everyone that doesn't equate price to quality.

So, it's ok to nub a Taboo while you keep more of your money in your pocket (where it belongs) than the guy that bought ............well, we won't mention any names.....there's plenty out there.

I think in this economy, Taboo Cigars has a good chance at coming out on top? Because of forums like this one, consumers are much smarter/more "cigar" educated than most big companies give them credit for.

fact #2: Our advertising budget is = zero. We rely on experienced smokers to give us feedback on most of our more complex blends. Although, we do make some blends for the beginner, we rely heavily on word of mouth from all of customers. We like to thank all of our customers by giving them great deals on a variety of quality smokes, not to mention service.

Taboo Cigars = for the Consumer.:bl

Always doing what's best for the Customer,

Rob:ss

I am no marketing expert, I just tell it like it is and look out for the consumer. But, can anyone explain this?

Some of my wealthiest customers buy Taboo along with their $10+ sticks and a few have gone 90%-100% Taboo, while others won't even touch a cigar if it is less than $10. Still trying to figure that one out. 
I'm sure someone here can explain? I think I know the answer, but probably best if someone else says it.

Love CS:tu


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I have yet to try a Nub because I think they are merely a "gimmick." I have also not tried a Taboo as I am very new around these parts... I'm sure I will... but I have certainly noticed the hype. But in general I would have to go with RP. I really like some of his offerings... but you would think the guy saved the entire cigar smoking world from a life of mediocrity!!

Edit... I apologize for using the term "hype" in reference to Taboo. That really wasn't fair. It would have been better to say I have noticed all the attention given as I have no idea if it is "hype" or not.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

Legend said:


> While nub was prompted like crazy. And somewhat of a novelty cigar. I can't complain about the "hype" because its a reasonably priced cigar. Cheaper than most good cigars. Whereas most hyped cigars I.e. Opus are very expensive.
> 
> Taboo is pushed here because you won't find any advertizing anywhere else. Which explains why a darn good cigar is so cheap.
> 
> There will always be sheep. And they will always need shepherds like some of us here to guide them.


*Legend nailed it.*:tu

*:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss*


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

Smokin Gator said:


> I have yet to try a Nub because I think they are merely a "gimmick." I have also not tried a Taboo as I am very new around these parts... I'm sure I will... but I have certainly noticed the hype. But in general I would have to go with RP. I really like some of his offerings... but you would think the guy saved the entire cigar smoking world from a life of mediocrity!!


I like Rocky and his Company.:tu While none of us like all 15 of the Premium Taboo blends, there should be one for you. Most of our customers are Rocky, Padron and La Flor Customers. Anyone can pm your favorite smokes and I can help guide you to the right Taboo.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't think that Taboo is so much "hyped" here as talked about by members and particular sales promoted by the owner. Rob posts specials here--a lot :r--but he didn't try to hype his product before it was introduced. As far as I can recall, his stuff was panned here before people tried it--pretty sure my twist review was the first positive thing said about the cigars here. Since then, people have tried his cigars, liked them or disliked them, and posted their opinions. Sam, with Nub, was trying to create a hysteria before the cigars were available based on some fanciful claims--that's hype and a whole different animal.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

tccigar said:


> I like Rocky and his Company.:tu While none of us like all 15 of the Premium Taboo blends, there should be one for you. Most of our customers are Rocky, Padron and La Flor Customers. Anyone can pm your favorite smokes and I can help guide you to the right Taboo.


I can tell you I will buy from you in the future just because of you informative, civil, logical answers. I look forward to trying some of your products.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

tccigar said:


> *Legend nailed it.*:tu
> 
> *:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss*





tccigar said:


> I like Rocky and his Company.:tu While none of us like all 15 of the Premium Taboo blends, there should be one for you. Most of our customers are Rocky, Padron and La Flor Customers. Anyone can pm your favorite smokes and I can help guide you to the right Taboo.


Hey don't go shillin in our bitchin about shillin thread! :r

Reminds me of a line that my first boss used all the time:

Timid salesman raise skinny kids.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey don't go shillin in our bitchin about shillin thread! :r
> 
> Reminds me of a line that my first boss used all the time:
> 
> Timid salesman raise skinny kids.


:r :r :r

Spit out my Pepsi One reading that.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

tccigar said:


> *Legend nailed it.*:tu
> 
> *:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss*


You know I respect James' (croatan) opinion a lot but here is where I disagree. Being someone that had to finally put you on the ignore list based on the sheer amount of posts that were specials or Taboo will do this for the troops (not Rob, but Taboo) I think you came to CS to generate business and that means hype to me. I do not think you hyped your cigars before they came out but that is not really the point. The hype remains and because of the "purpose" that you serve at CS I would never try one of your cigars. It is a shame because I heard they are good. It is nothing personal as James says you are a standup guy and I (being a disabled ved) appreciate anyone that steps up for the troops.

scottie


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> All of this has just reinforced my decision to quit smoking cigars.


Quit??? John the Slope Greaser??? Now that looks to be hype.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

volfan said:


> You know I respect James' (croatan) opinion a lot but here is where I disagree. Being someone that had to finally put you on the ignore list based on the sheer amount of posts that were specials or Taboo will do this for the troops (not Rob, but Taboo) I think you came to CS to generate business and that means hype to me. I do not think you hyped your cigars before they came out but that is not really the point. The hype remains and because of the "purpose" that you serve at CS I would never try one of your cigars. It is a shame because I heard they are good. It is nothing personal as James says you are a standup guy and I (being a disabled ved) appreciate anyone that steps up for the troops.
> 
> scottie



Sorry about your disability. Do you know that I am a veteran and both of my Grandfathers are veterans? Are you saying that I use "supporting of the Troops" to promote Taboo?
If so, you have never met me.
I recently, and have on several occasions, supported the troops because I was asked to. It is something that I consider to be more important than my own business. I have stated before on this website, "If you don't support our troops, you should move to another country." I may have offended some folks and lost customers by making that statement, but I don't care.
:tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Search 

That has to be the most overhyped I see it referenced in like half the threads here.


----------



## hdroadking-cl (Mar 17, 2006)

so what is hype?
is it when a company touts it's product and it turns out to be crap?
is it when a cigar gets a reputation for being great but can't be found anywhere?
or is it when a bunch of people talk about a cigar because they've actually tried it and liked it?
personally, for my definition, i won't try a cigar because i see a fancy ad or claims that it's better than something from the "island". that's hype to me.
i will, however, try one that several brothers on this site have tried and spoken highly of. that doesn't mean that i'll like it, but it's enough to make me try it. and luckily, most of the ones i've tried from recommendations here that seem to suit my palate have been winners.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

Smokin Gator said:


> I have yet to try a Nub because I think they are merely a "gimmick." I have also not tried a Taboo as I am very new around these parts... I'm sure I will... but I have certainly noticed the hype. But in general I would have to go with RP. I really like some of his offerings... but you would think the guy saved the entire cigar smoking world from a life of mediocrity!!
> 
> Edit... I apologize for using the term "hype" in reference to Taboo. That really wasn't fair. It would have been better to say I have noticed all the attention given as I have no idea if it is "hype" or not.


pm me when you're ready to try Taboo and tell me what you like about your favorite cigars. I will make you a sampler to your personal taste.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

For the record:

Taboo Is Not Hyped here by Taboo

taboo is pushed by the *members*.

and for those who complained about being inundated on the Non-Habanos review page. That is my fault and I am not a taboo employee. I had never heard of them, got gifted some and bought some and shared my thoughts.

It was not intentioned to be a hype or sales pitch, just what I was smoking at the time.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hype[3]

1. To put on; deceive.
2. To promote or publicize extravagantly

Just another thought, being guilty of a number of things mentioned in this thread.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Prostituting my sig line for 5% discount isn't something that I would personally do.


You gotta hold out for 10% like I did with Stolichnaya, Sean.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

mmblz said:


> what's that?
> the diameter of a nub compared to the diameter of 4 regular cigars that i would actually want to smoke?
> 
> :r


Best post in this thread! :r:r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

One of most hyped cigar of all time in my opinion was the Opus X. I was a member of Cigar Family at one time and it was prior to the release of the Opus X. You should have heard all the hype over a cigar that wasn't even available yet. It was like all the insider folks at CF went to a special sneak preview of a soon to be released megamovie. 

Its my belief that to this day, the Opus is released in very limited quantities even though if they wanted to, they could flood the market with them. Kind of like DeBeers does with diamonds. If DeBeers released all the diamonds they had and flooded the market with them, diamonds would drop in value like a rock. I cannot prove this but its what I believe. 

Just my :2


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> I was there, I saw it
> 
> The hype with beads is justified in my eyes. I have used almost every type of humidification medium and so far the beads are leaps and bounds better than anything else. Talk about OCD, the rH in my humi needs to be constant at all points and beads have been the only way I have ever achieved a hassle free way to feed my obsession.


Word. Beads *ARE* the Holy Grail. I don't even bother with hygrometers anymore, they're so reliable.

In the world of cigars, where - as Dave pointed out in his opening post - fads come and go and trends are often capricious, Heartfelt's beads are one thing you can rely on to be rock-solid in nature and performance.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Word. Beads *ARE* the Holy Grail. I don't even bother with hygrometers anymore, they're so reliable.
> 
> In the world of cigars, where - as Dave pointed out in his opening post - fads come and go and trends are often capricious, Heartfelt's beads are one thing you can rely on to be rock-solid in nature and performance.


I just posted yesterday that since I started using the beads I have had no need for a hygrometer. :tu


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> You gotta hold out for 10% like I did with Stolichnaya, Sean.


 Now that stuff is hyped a little too much. Do yourself a favor and switch over to Russian Standard.:ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

tccigar said:


> Dear Inundated,
> 
> Sorry, I had to u when I read "thebiglebowski" post.
> So, here we go........................
> ...


Right *ON*!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Ed said:


> Now that stuff is hyped a little too much. Do yourself a favor and switch over to Russian Standard.:ss


As good as the Premiums at a mid-level price. No switching here.

Bet I will get 15% now.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> As good as the Premiums at a mid-level price. No switching here.
> 
> Bet I will get 15% now.


I would hold out for 20% Tom :tu


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

The Opus and Anejo fuentes are very over-hyped IMO. The rare, impossible-to-find, make your head spin business model the Fuentes use with the Opus and Anejo doesn't suit me. I've had a few Opus and a few Anjeos and had mixed feelings. Not enough for a generalization, I am sure, but I will save myself the problem of searching them out and go to more available and cheaper cigars.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

madurolover said:


> I would hold out for 20% Tom :tu


I am going to hire you for my negotiations!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> As good as the Premiums at a mid-level price. No switching here.
> 
> Bet I will get 15% now.


 thread jack on\

Balinoff fits that mold too. A lot like the Goose, and it's half the price too.

/thread jack off


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Ed said:


> thread jack on\
> 
> Balinoff fits that mold too. A lot like the Goose, and it's half the price too.
> 
> /thread jack off


Maybe I will give it a try, don't want to be too close-minded.

Except when it comes to Cremosas.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Mr. Ed said:


> The Opus and Anejo fuentes are very over-hyped IMO. The rare, impossible-to-find, make your head spin business model the Fuentes use with the Opus and Anejo doesn't suit me. I've had a few Opus and a few Anjeos and had mixed feelings. Not enough for a generalization, I am sure, but I will save myself the problem of searching them out and go to more available and cheaper cigars.


What do you know, you're just a talking horse. 

I can see nubs on this list, I also feel that Gurkha can be placed here with their crazy over the top priced smokes claiming to have the most expensive His Majesty's Reserve infused with Louis XIII Cognac. I've smoked a Gurkha and I tried Louis XIII Cognac, I'd rather ditch the Gurkha and sip the cognac. :2


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

It's kind've off subject, (I'm known for that, so wth) but I think the Oops I Just Crapped my Pants brand of adult diapers are way over-hyped. Frank (floydp) recommended them to me & I've been pretty unhappy with the performance level of this product.

Frank speaks very highly of the Venus 2000 also, but I remain skeptical.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> What do you know, you're just a talking horse.


The sad part is...most of the time it's true.



Jbailey said:


> I can see nubs on this list, I also feel that Gurkha can be placed here with their crazy over the top priced smokes claiming to have the most expensive His Majesty's Reserve infused with Louis XIII Cognac. I've smoked a Gurkha and I tried Louis XIII Cognac, I'd rather ditch the Gurkha and sip the cognac. :2


I've heard about these. Aren't they available on cigar.com for oh say, $2000 per box?!?!? :hn


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

BlackDog said:


> I've been sort of pondering the reverse of this: The under-recognized cigars which deserve more attention than they get. I got to thinking about this after smoking a Nat Sherman Metropolitan the other day. *It's a really fine cigar. Put a Fuente or DPG band on it and it's an $8 cigar, with the quality that deserves to be an $8 cigar*.


Hear Hear Brother!!!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Mr. Ed said:


> I've heard about these. Aren't they available on cigar.com for oh say, $2000 per box?!?!? :hn


Cigar.com says $14,999.95 for a box of 20, but they have them marked down to $4,499.95. That's a steal.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

poker said:


> One of most hyped cigar of all time in my opinion was the Opus X. I was a member of Cigar Family at one time and it was prior to the release of the Opus X. You should have heard all the hype over a cigar that wasn't even available yet. It was like all the insider folks at CF went to a special sneak preview of a soon to be released megamovie.
> 
> *Its my belief that to this day, the Opus is released in very limited quantities even though if they wanted to, they could flood the market with them. Kind of like DeBeers does with diamonds. If DeBeers released all the diamonds they had and flooded the market with them, diamonds would drop in value like a rock. I cannot prove this but its what I believe. *
> 
> Just my :2


*THANK YOU.* Couldn't agree more.

I would bump your RG but it would be like throwing a cup of water into the ocean. :r

And, for the record, that is exactly what DeBeers does. There was a documentary about the diamond industry that came out about 10 years ago, I wish I could remember what it was called.

ANYWAY...cigar related hype.

*Anejos* -- Waaaaaay over the top, I will never buy one again
*Opus* -- Can't say it better than the others in this thread
*VSG* -- Ashton actually picks and chooses what B&Ms are "privileged" with carrying these
*Gurkha* -- I think folks are finally waking up about this brand
*Rocky* -- Getting almost as bad as Gurkha and serious cigar smokers ARE noticing
*Padron* -- Good smokes but the hype of the Anni lines is ridiculous 
*Pepin* -- The Pepin hype is not as bad as it was a year ago but it's still annoying
*CAO* -- With all their merchandising, product placement, blingy cigar boxes, sponsorships...why was my last box of Brazilias full of plugged sticks? I don't wear hats or rings. I would rather have a cigar I can actually smoke.

Ugh...


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

I think the thread hype is overated.:ss
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (20 members and 2 guests)


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

borndead1 said:


> *THANK YOU.* Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I would bump your RG but it would be like throwing a cup of water into the ocean. :r
> 
> ...


I have never been in a cigar shop that did not have VSG's. Even some of the tobacoo(cigarette) outlets here have them.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm a slow reader. 

Now that I've finally made it to the end of the thread, I'm not even sure what it was about. Is there a new cigar out called "Hype"? And where can I get some of those spiffy sounding adult diapers???


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

madurolover said:


> I have never been in a cigar shop that did not have VSG's. Even some of the tobacoo(cigarette) outlets here have them.


Really? My B&M owner says they won't sell to him. 

In fact, in protest, he came out with his own line of cigars called "Virgin MOON Grown". :r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

borndead1 said:


> Really? My B&M owner says they won't sell to him.
> 
> In fact, in protest, he came out with his own line of cigars called "Virgin MOON Grown". :r


How long has he been in business? I know JC Newman and Fuente favors long-time customers. Padron does the same with the higher-end stuff.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Do Harleys count? Those things are WAYYYY overhyped. I saw a guy smoking a Taboo on his Harley while wearing a Rolex last week and his daughter had a Hannah Montana shirt on while riding on the back wearing Crocs!!!

If it's ok with Dave, I'd like to frame the "timid salesmen raise skinny kids" quote for my desk.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

borndead1 said:


> In fact, in protest, he came out with his own line of cigars called "Virgin MOON Grown". :r


:r :r :r

It may be because we are in a high tourist/golf area and they know they will sell.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd have to throw CFO http://www.thecigarfo.com/ into the mix.

I may be guilty of adding to the hype of Taboo, but I like some of the sticks and the customer service, so I posted accordingly.
:2


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

I have to tell you, the Nubs I can see being on this list. It was something that was drasticly new to the cigar community and really that was what carried it so far. That is also where it stopped. 
I've had all the Nubs and while the Connie. has to be one of the best conn. shade wrapped cigars I've ever had, I'm sure I would enjoy it if it were a Toro or robusto as well. However, it would probably fall under the radar with all the other brands and their new lines they have coming out every month. I applaud them though for their marketing skills on the whole 'sweet spot' of a cigar thing.

Now, the attacks on Taboo... I have NEVER heard of them prior to joining this site. I saw the reviews as others have mentioned and finally caved on a sampler a few weeks back that included a Padron 64 and Opus X #4 along with several Taboo LR's. The past reviews and this thread finally made me light one up tonight. I smoked the Taboo LR Maduro and it was GREAT. It had an almost razor sharp burn and required no touch-ups or attention. I was able to relax and enjoy a great cigar. 
I want to thank everyone at Taboo for supporting all the members here at Club Stogie and passing on some of the best deals to all of us by skipping the cost of 'create some hype' marketing. You just earned another loyal customer, Rob! :2

Evan


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*My kinda Hype*


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I have to agree with the Taboo hype, it's out of control... And it is not just here, it happens at other forums as well, tons of praise about how there is much respect and love for the forum members... How is shipping what you ordered great customer service? Have we accepted mediocrity?

I guess some cookies make up for a jive ass website...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Grape white owls. A long time ago, in a galaxy far far away, SeanGar wrote up a nice review with all sorts of fancy words. And there was biscuits and gravy. It sounded just unbelievable. So, the next time I found myself frog giggin in West Va I tried the combo only to far worse results. I may have gotten an off year, but from what I can tell, Sean way over hyped those things.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> I have to agree with the Taboo hype, it's out of control... And it is not just here, it happens at other forums as well, tons of praise about how there is much respect and love for the forum members... How is shipping what you ordered great customer service? Have we accepted mediocrity?
> 
> I guess some cookies make up for a jive ass website...


:r Can't please everyone.:mn

We are very thankful for our customers and there is nothing wrong with letting them know that.  And it's not just shipping what the customer ordered, it's mostly how it is packaged and how fast it ships, if you would read.:2

Sounds like you've had to much of that drink in your signature?

Rob:cb


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Grape white owls. A long time ago, in a galaxy far far away, SeanGar wrote up a nice review with all sorts of fancy words. And there was biscuits and gravy. It sounded just unbelievable. So, the next time I found myself frog giggin in West Va I tried the combo only to far worse results. I may have gotten an off year, but from what I can tell, Sean way over hyped those things.


You can't overhype biscuits and gravy, Joe. :2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> You can't overhype biscuits and gravy, Joe. :2


Ever had bojangles? :r


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> I have to agree with the Taboo hype, it's out of control... And it is not just here, it happens at other forums as well, tons of praise about how there is much respect and love for the forum members... How is shipping what you ordered great customer service? Have we accepted mediocrity?
> 
> I guess some cookies make up for a jive ass website...


Somebody's been sippin' on the Haterade.......ech.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Ever had bojangles? :r


I met a man, Bojangles, and he danced for me....in worn out shoes. :r


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

I think with Taboo, people are confusing popularity with hype.

I know I'm new here, but I've yet to see a barrage of reviews saying how bad their cigars are. I'll be placing my first order with them tomorrow actually. :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey don't go shillin in our bitchin about shillin thread! :r
> 
> Reminds me of a line that my first boss used all the time:
> 
> Timid salesman raise skinny kids.


If you don't mind, I'm gonna use that at work tomorrow!

MCS


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I met a man, Bojangles, and he danced for me....in worn out shoes. :r


Is this Mr. Bojangles??

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=188366


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

tccigar said:


> :r Can't please everyone.:mn
> 
> We are very thankful for our customers and there is nothing wrong with letting them know that.  And it's not just shipping what the customer ordered, it's mostly how it is packaged and how fast it ships, if you would read.:2
> 
> ...


Nope, just drinking Miller Lite... I agree that vendors should be thankful for customers... What seems fishy to me is when a cigar is sold at profit with the use of a "special appreciation coupon for people who know good cigars." I have to ask how are you treating Joe-6pack, who doesn't read one of the forums you spam? You bend him over a barrel because he does not read the forums and you get gravy on top of the profit... Sounds like great customer service... "Join the club and you can pay what you should!"


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Costa said:


> Somebody's been sippin' on the Haterade.......ech.


No sir, far from it...

$2 cigars marked up to $6 and discounted to $3?!?!? It ain't me who is hating... Maybe if I handed out cookies with the truth...


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Let's not forget BOOYAH cigars...talk about all hype & no substance. :r


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

white_s2k said:


> I think with Taboo, people are confusing popularity with hype.
> 
> I know I'm new here, but I've yet to see a barrage of reviews saying how bad their cigars are. I'll be placing my first order with them tomorrow actually. :tu


Are they? Could some be confusing hype and pretend discounts with popularity? Or should I say with quality cigars?


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> If you don't mind, I'm gonna use that at work tomorrow!
> 
> MCS


What are you sellin MCS? That AIG stock you sold me didn't do too well.:r


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

illinoishoosier said:


> Care to share what forums. Since I drink the Kool-Aid and all..


Sure, sending PM...


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> How is shipping what you ordered great customer service? Have we accepted mediocrity?


He does more than that. Just a fact. There is a lot of 'Taboo' on this forum, and I can see where it might grow tiresome. But most of the press is from members other than Rob. He does promote his cigars, but he's gotta eat. Don't like it? Don't read the threads. My :2
As far as value, give me a break. I don't care what they cost to make - they are priced below cigars of similar ilk (whether you like the flavors is personal taste, I enjoy some a lot and other not as much)


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

tccigar said:


> You must be on your second case of Miller Lite..........The website price is the same for everyone.
> 90% + of my forum time is dedicated to CS. Sounds like you may be smoking something besides a cigar with the Miller Lite?:r
> If you are here to cause trouble, you can leave.
> :bnCome back when your sober or your 401k goes back up. You sound a little angry from that Haterade that you advertise.:r


Good thing you sell cigars because your not funny... I am not causing trouble, just asking honest questions... You spend time here because your "style" did not work elsewhere... We both know it...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

My butt is starting to itch.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

landhoney said:


> Don't like it? Don't read the threads. My :2
> As far as value, give me a break. I don't care what they cost to make - they are priced below cigars of similar ilk (whether you like the flavors is personal taste, I enjoy some a lot and other not as much)


I stopped reading the reviews. I am just saying what many others say via email and PM... I am not saying don't buy/support Taboo, just don't expect your d!ck to grow when you smoke one...


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

madurolover said:


>


Lets take a time out and enjoy Hype again.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> I stopped reading the reviews. I am just saying what many others say via email and PM... I am not saying don't buy/support Taboo, just don't expect your d!ck to grow when you smoke one...


Why are you trying to pick a fight with Rob? Don't say you're not, if you were not you would have said your piece, instead you just keep going on and on.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

tccigar said:


> No secrets here my friends.:tu We are also members of CL, HP, HH, RNB. We may have also signed up on another one I can't remember. HP is the only one that would be close to CS, but not even close. Seem to be good people on some of them, but really spend less than 5% of our time on forums other than CS. Have gotten to know too many folks here. CS is our home.
> I think this guy needs to quit drinking. But, then again, he is entertaining.


I'd spend most of my time post "discounts" on the bigger sites as well... Kind of a no brainer...


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> No sir, far from it...
> 
> $2 cigars marked up to $6 and discounted to $3?!?!? It ain't me who is hating... Maybe if I handed out cookies with the truth...


You seem to have an axe to grind. I have never had a Taboo cigar, but man, you come off as hyper-aggressive. People post both positive and negative reviews about Taboo, and his customer service seems to me (from my one dealing many, many months ago) to be exemplary.

You seemed shocked to "discover" he is selling cigars at a "profit"....news flash: they are all sold at a profit.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Why are you trying to pick a fight with Rob? Don't say you're not, if you were not you would have said your piece, instead you just keep going on and on.


 I believe he's voicing his opinion on shilling.

If "Rob" stopped using this thread as another opportunity to promote his cigars, the issue would die:2


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*ALL HYPE*


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> I believe he's voicing his opinion on shilling.
> 
> If "Rob" stopped using this thread as another opportunity to promote his cigars, the issue would die:2


You might be right, either way. Reading the pissing contest between them is getting old. :2


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

ResIpsa said:


> I believe he's voicing his opinion on shilling.
> 
> If "Rob" stopped using this thread as another opportunity to promote his cigars, the issue would die:2


I'm with Mean D on this, its more than his opinion.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Why are you trying to pick a fight with Rob? Don't say you're not, if you were not you would have said your piece, instead you just keep going on and on.


Ace, I posted my piece and was called out and attacked by Taboo... It's not really me keeping it alive... I posed a question that was answered with insult and rhetoric...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Darrell said:


> You might be right, either way. Reading the pissing contest between them is getting old. :2


So stop...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> I believe he's voicing his opinion on shilling.
> 
> If "Rob" stopped using this thread as another opportunity to promote his cigars, the issue would die:2


:tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> I believe he's voicing his opinion on shilling.
> 
> If "Rob" stopped using this thread as another opportunity to promote his cigars, the issue would die:2


:tpd:

Spend more time with the kids. 

No offense intended if you have children. Just a continuation of my earlier "old boss" quote.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Ace, I posted my piece and was called out and attacked by Taboo... It's not really me keeping it alive... I posed a question that was answered with insult and rhetoric...


Be the bigger man and walk away.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

tccigar said:


> You are wierd. My "style"? I would have to say, you Sir (or ?, can't tell from your pick) are probably from one of those forums that have 20 members that begged me to join and you guys make about 4 post a day? So, no I don't spend much time on those forums. I have to knock the dust off my computer screen to read the next post.
> If you have something to say, don't pm, say it loud and in public!:r


I have been here longer and you have more posts... I am not sure you make a valid point... I don't recall PMing you...


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Spend more time with the kids.
> 
> No offense intended if you have children. Just a continuation of my earlier "old boss" quote.


Holy chit. As subtle as a sledgehammer. :r


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Be the bigger man and walk away.


Why? Maybe you should take your own advise? My initial point, one shared with others, is now visible to the other jungle dwellers...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

tccigar said:


> Believe it or not, CS can be entertaining to me as it is to you and others. I am not using this thread to promote my cigars. But, if someone talks about Taboo or whatever, I have the same right as you to voice my opinion and offer information that may help others.
> This thread has turned out to be very entertaining. The drunken fools seem to crop up the later it gets.
> (not you, the Miller Lite drinker)


Again personal attacks vs honest comments... Keep shilling Limited Reserve sticks brother... With cookies of course...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Why? Maybe you should take your own advise? My initial point, one shared with others, is now visible to the other jungle dwellers...


Take a deep breath, Chief. I have no beef with you.

I'm not here to fight or bitch at you, not at all. I said my piece and now it seems pointless for you to keep fighting with Rob, it's obvious you two don't care for each other. You could spend the time having a nice cigar. Isn't that the foundation of this place?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm thinking of taking Darrell's advice and walking away.


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

im with Darrell kick back smoke a good cigar and check out that hot pic of that hype girl and enjoy:ss


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Take a deep breath, Chief. I have no beef with you.
> 
> I'm not here to fight or bitch at you, not at all. I said my piece and now it seems pointless for you to keep fighting with Rob, it's obvious you too don't care for each other. You could spend the time having a nice cigar. Isn't that the foundation of this place?


Just fished a smoke... Made a post, in line with that of some FOGs, and get called out... By both the shill and you... Maybe the two of you need a smoke...?

I have to problem with Rob (even though he spits insults rather than answers), let's just be honest about what is going on...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Costa said:


> You seem to have an axe to grind. I have never had a Taboo cigar, but man, you come off as hyper-aggressive. People post both positive and negative reviews about Taboo, and his customer service seems to me (from my one dealing many, many months ago) to be exemplary.
> 
> You seemed shocked to "discover" he is selling cigars at a "profit"....news flash: they are all sold at a profit.


Not shocked about the profit part... Just shocked that people think Rob is doing a favor by not overcharging them...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> My butt is starting to itch.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

So I was thinking...

We created some hype absent any involvment from the mfg or marketers here over certain cigars many here have smoked. Review after review came in. Great thought was put into the experiences and the cigars got vetted and examined by a broad range of the membership. Everything about them was examined and documented. Literally hundreds of posts and comments. Never once did we hear from the manufacturers. Stoic and letting their products speak for themselves they were.

A tip of the hat the the Tamboril and Cremosa Cubana folks! Not sure it helped their sales though. :r


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe this will help

*NOT HYPE*


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I just had to look up the definition of Stoic. :r


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

i think rob sales a good cigar at a good price and he helps you out finding a cigar that fits your taste i thank rob and all the CS members for all the help where i live at there is no B&M here and i look for help from people like rob and all the CS members thanks for all the help


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*NOT HYPE*


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Maybe this will help
> 
> *NOT HYPE*


Yes, I really am THAT big!


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

madurolover said:


> *NOT HYPE*


Who the [email protected] invited the chick second from the left. How did she get in???


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> Not shocked about the profit part... Just shocked that people think Rob is doing a favor by not overcharging them...


Tylenol please...I feel like im sitting here in my classroom listeng to kids go back and forth, "he pushed me first" "well he called me a name." For God's sake shut up. Looking at who has been here longer and who has more posts is petty and something we try to shy away from, or at least I thought.

Rob from Taboo (believe that is your name) is a businessman and is trying to run a business. If he wants to give discounts to people who are CS members then so be it, its his business. Not everyone gets the same deals or price when they go and buy a product. Every business does it when they send out special offers and mailers to people who have signed up as a frequent customer. When I board the plane to do I start asking what everyone paid and get upset if the frequent flyer member got a better deal then I did off of orbitz. No, its part of being in the club, and I deal with it as an adult, something that seems to be lacking in this thread.

Be thankful the man is a member of the community and is here to offer us something that we might not see in our local shop. I have never had a Taboo cigar and is not typically something I would smoke, and yes they are talked about nonstop here. But so are countless other brands, but we have a "face" in Rob with this cigar so it may seem more annoying then others (not that it is). If Carlos Fuente or Rocky Patel were here pushing his line and people were writing reviews about them then I'm sure we would see even more backlash against those companies, but they arent so people seem to make Taboo and Rob their target. If you dont like it then dont buy his cigars and dont read his posts.

So lets all put our egos aside and seriously grow up, and get pack to the point of this thread and settle your little squable somewhere else.

*Overyhyped cigars: *In my opinion, and if you dont agree its ok, I wont attack you and your opinion.  (I cant add on to the Nub or Taboo discussion because I have never had either of these).
Anejo 77, some people think they are the greatest cigar in the world, but I would rather have an Anejo 50 any day.
Tat Black-I heard so much about these from so many people went and tried one and thought it was harsh with not much flavor. I found the J21 to be the best of the Tat lines. 
Ghurka-Do I have to continue.
Padron 40 and 80, for the price I would rather take a couple of the PAM 64s.
CAO-Their entire line is a gimmick now and its getting sad. The Vision humidor was the nail in the coffin for me. 
1492-So overyhyped, no one likes them. Im thinking of starting a charity for those few people who like those POS and passing them out as stocking stuffers alongside oranges and hershey kisses. Pm me if you need my address. :tu 
Now, back to my Jungle Juice (2 parts Miller, 3 parts Haterade, 1 part Stoli)


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

PS, the most overhyped thing in this thread are these girls you all keep putting up, who left the barn door open?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

clampdown said:


> PS, the most overhyped thing in this thread are these girls you all keep putting up, who left the barn door open?


Not every one is into anorexia bro.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Not every one is into anorexia bro.


No, but at least find a girl who isnt trying to suck in the buffet she just ate at the Golden Corral:bn


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

md4958 said:


> Yes, I really am THAT big!


If you say so :r :r :r










You stepped right into that one bro. :r :r


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

clampdown said:


> No, but at least find a girl who isnt trying to suck in the buffet she just ate at the Golden Corral:bn


:r :r Hey bro, biker chicks. What can I tell ya!
At least this thread has calmed down. :tu


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

madurolover said:


> If you say so :r :r :r
> 
> You stepped right into that one bro. :r :r


:r:r:r yeah, i did...


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

clampdown said:


> PS, the most overhyped thing in this thread are these girls you all keep putting up, who left the barn door open?


:tpd:


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

some biker chicks are hot  and madurolover you from nebraska


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

madurolover said:


> :r :r Hey bro, biker chicks. What can I tell ya!
> At least this thread has calmed down. :tu


Thank God, now lets all join hands...
Love, Love, Love


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

clampdown said:


> No, but at least find a girl who isnt trying to suck in the buffet she just ate at the Golden Corral:bn


Here ya go


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

robertw1249 said:


> some biker chicks are hot  and madurolover you from nebraska


Nah bro. I am from SC but have been a cornhusker football fan all my life. :tu


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

clampdown said:


> 1492-So overyhyped, no one likes them. Im thinking of starting a charity for those few people who like those POS and passing them out as stocking stuffers alongside oranges and hershey kisses. Pm me if you need my address. :tu


Bariay 1492's or Habanos 1492's? If you meant the Cuban 1492's, heck send em my way! :tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

You might as well put this up those other ones. :r


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

poker said:


> Bariay 1492's or Habanos 1492's? If you meant the Cuban 1492's, heck send em my way! :tu


haha, do i have to answer that? :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

clampdown said:


> You might as well put this up those other ones. :r


At least she has one thing going for her....she is drinking. u


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

:r I guess not.


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

thats last husker game was sad i live about 100 miles from lincoln ne


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

BTW the blonde swallowing the corndog was about 5'7" and maybe 110 lbs. I don't think she is a buffet vacuum. And she was actually pretty hot. :tu

anyway it looks like this thread has been successfully derailed.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

madurolover said:


> BTW the blonde swallowing the corndog was about 5'7" and maybe 110 lbs. I don't think she is a buffet vacuum. And she was actually pretty hot. :tu


Doesnt matter what she looks like... she can swallow a whole corn dog


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

thats my dream girl :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

robertw1249 said:


> thats last husker game was sad i live about 100 miles from lincoln ne


yeah, I wish we could get back to smashmouth football.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

md4958 said:


> Doesnt matter what she looks like... she can swallow a hole corn dog


Why would that matter to you "peanut" 

:r :r


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> I have to agree with the Taboo hype, it's out of control... And it is not just here, it happens at other forums as well, tons of praise about how there is much respect and love for the forum members... How is shipping what you ordered great customer service? Have we accepted mediocrity?
> 
> I guess some cookies make up for a jive ass website...


As far as Taboo goes, a lot of people on here have smoked them, they have a great rep for really great customer service, and there are lots of unbiased reviews right here on CS, plus their website isn't the best, but it seems to get the job done.

I think that people know what they get when they buy a Taboo. No they are not getting a DPG, or a Tatuaje, or an Opus, but relatively inexpensive cigar, plus all of the customer service testimonials are pretty impressive for an online retailer.

I've never tried one and don't know if I will, but if I do it is because the gorillas here at CS have tried them out and seem to think they're okay on the whole. The only question problem for me is I don't know where they are manufactured and who actually makes them.


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah tom ozborn need to get them back in to shape if this new coach dont do some thing with them this year i dont thinks he going to be around for next year


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Why would that matter to you "peanut"
> 
> 
> 
> > once again, i must scrape the sh!t off my shoes... I stepped into that one AGAIN... im goin to bed!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

md4958 said:


> once again, i must scrape the sh!t off my shoes... I stepped into that one AGAIN... im goin to bed!


:r :r :r

It's all in fun bro. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

clampdown said:


> .
> 
> *Overyhyped cigars: *
> 
> Ghurka-Do I have to continue.


No....no, you don't.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

madurolover said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> It's all in fun bro. :tu


I know, I know...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I know it's blasphemous but to me the Fuente 858's are hyped a little too much. They are decent smokes but nowhere near the level that people elevate them to. :2


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

madurolover said:


> *My kinda Hype*


I'll have a great big plateful of that.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i think a cigar that doesn't get much hype around here except for those that poke and pry in threads like the group buys and go back and look at the reviews are the CFO #7's.... BUT the hype it does get is... well HYPE!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

When Rob first joined the forum, I took advantage of one of his offers for cigars. It was a great offer. What I've noticed since then, what I think some of the other gorillas are trying to express is that it seems there is a new Taboo special, i.e. coupon code or discount for Club Stogie members every day or few days.

Just a quick look at the threads started by Tccigar, there are probably 150 or so out of 207 threads started in the Retailer/Profit section in the 13 or 14 months Rob has been posting on CS. Most of the other threads relate to or refer Taboo Cigars in some form or another.

Add this to all the CS reviews that's alot of buzz/hype in my opinion. A discounted offer every other day or every 3 days turns me off a brand that I will probably not try now.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont see the connection between promotion, participation and hype. 
Calling those who choose to post positive reviews about a product shills is disingenuous and not in the spirit of the jungle. Hype is what Sam Leccia did with his Nub. Rob has not forced anyone to do positive reviews of any of his product. He has offered ridiculous deals on products beyond his own line of cigars, to the benefit of those who chose to buy. Sure many of the positive reviews were made by new people to the board, but many others were made by more seasoned smokers as well. 

Hype? Read through any of the catalogs that you get delivered monthly. Lew Rothman is the king of hype. Check out his "Vintage" stuff, leftovers from the boom, that are now "aged classics". Rocky puts out seconds of his seconds to boost sales. Its all part of the game. Even DPG has gotten in on the game, put a different filler leaf and give it a new name. Voila another "must have"

I love Dave's "Its Monday, lets stir the pot" posts! :chk


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

OK, I admit I'm stumped.

If Taboo had huge banners all over that slowed the site; if they had popups...then I'd understand the backlash.

But for making great specials available to the membership here?

I honestly don't get it.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

After reading so much about Taboo being "hyped" i have to disagree. 

i am not an employee or affiliated with Taboo Cigars what so ever.

First off, i think a lot of the things that are being said about Taboo cigars in here are being worded the wrong way or are completely wrong (IMO). I think Rob gives so much to CS and here we are (not all of us but enough to get noticed) in a way... almost bashing on Taboo. 

Most retailers will buy house blend for X amount of dollars... we'll say 2.50. Correct me if i'm wrong but i believe typical mark up is 50%. So when Rob gives us 25% and 30% discounts... he's not making that much money. Add up how much it costs for shipping material and boxes. Yes, we pay shipping but thats calculated shipping which doesn't include the materials needed to ship. That 25% and 30% discount is not JUST for "Taboo" cigars, that can be used on almost anything on Robs Website. 

The fact that you can pretty much call Rob at anytime of the day and no matter how busy he is, he will take the time to talk or help you our or answer any questions you have... thats not hype. 

Someone else said that CS members are PUSHING Rob's cigars... which i believe is 100% true. Rob throws up a discount and the rest is us, CS members. We back rob because A) he has good cigars, B) is a stand up guy who obviously isn't in it to make huge $$ signs. 

hype would be Nub, pushing their OWN cigars onto us. Putting up advertisements and making flashy items to put their logo on. 

just my :2.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

CigarMonkel said:


> After reading so much about Taboo being "hyped" i have to disagree.
> 
> i am not an employee or affiliated with Taboo Cigars what so ever.
> 
> ...


Exactly!

Hype - to me - is buzz without substance.

Like Nubs.

Or Al Capone's vault.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Hype - to me - is buzz without substance.
> 
> ...


:r:r:rIf you want substance just take a look at Rob's price on 80th Anni's with the discount! :dr Nobody anywhere can touch that price! If he only sold his own smokes then I could understand some of the rancor. But he sold discounted V's earlier in the year when nobody had them at full price. 
He made a special effort to replace an entire shipment of Twists that were deemed defective. Shipped replacement boxes and did not ask for the old ones. Rob delivers customer service we have to beg for from the big boys.:2


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

UPHOTO said:


> I would add Taboo for sure also.
> 
> Great customer service and friendly people do help but I have yet to really enjoy any of their cigars. I've tried 4 or 5 different blends and nothing does it for me.


Im a big fan of their customer service. Smokes are good, not amazing, but the customer service is awesome so I tend to do alot of my business twith them.

Ive seen alot of over hyped cigars. some people love em, some people dont ive learned that just because everbody else likes em, probably means I wont or if I do its rare, so I just kinda rely on buying 2 of a new smoke i see, testing it out, keeping one for a couple of months seeing how it mellows and then smoking the other one, then I decide from there what boxes Ill buy


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

This thread is an interesting read.

Mostly because of the very conduct going on in it that the OP was talking about in the first place, :r


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> After reading so much about Taboo being "hyped" i have to disagree.
> 
> i am not an employee or affiliated with Taboo Cigars what so ever.
> 
> ...


 :tpd:Very well said! Case Closed, IMHO! Thanks for all you do, Rob!:tu


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

clampdown said:


> ...and I deal with it as an adult, something that seems to be lacking in this thread.


It's gone from the regular world too.



clampdown said:


> PS, the most overhyped thing in this thread are these girls you all keep putting up, who left the barn door open?


:r
Glad someone else saw this as well.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

I recently posted a thread about the great customer service experience I had with Rob at Taboo.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=188227

Thats not hype. This type of personal service is quite rare these days, and its refreshing to find a company that treats its customers so well.

I enjoy Taboo cigars and appreciate Rob's "I'll do anything for my customers" mentality, and CS member discounts.

Your opinion might differ. But you know what they say...opinions are like buttholes, everybody has one.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

This thread seems to be a self fulfilling prophecy. The OP was designed to draw out concerns, comments or complaints about "hype". I think we all agree that Rob definitely puts in his time to talk about his stuff.

It had to be known that sooner or later, someone would bring up Taboo, Taboo supporters would defend, then Rob would show up and do what he does...talk about his cigars.

Then we sit back and go "AH HA!!!! He's hyping his brand!! That's all he does!!"

I missed the whole Nub debacle during my time away. I guess it's like a lot of things, if you don;t like it, don;t read it, watch it or listen to it. you can ignore, you can choose not to click on a link.

(puts on nomex underwear)

Flame away...:hn


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

I can;t seem to put the shovel down.

As far as the reviews, I did do three reviews of Taboo back to back to back. One of the reasons I did that is that I wanted to do reviews and contribuute to the board. Secondly, they were new cigars, I had purchased a sampler, and I wanted to share with the jungle how those cigars were...I thought that was one of the things we do here.

Maybe the sale is not such a bad thing....


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

md4958 said:


> I recently posted a thread about the great customer service experience I had with Rob at Taboo.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=188227
> 
> Thats not hype. This type of personal service is quite rare these days, and its refreshing to find a company that treats its customers so well.
> ...


...and they all stink!

i've definitely hurt over hype, especially with nubs that won't sell.

I've seen much worse, if anyone has any experience in collecting sneakers it is cutthroat. Nike will leak a shoe on the forums, make a small number of them and watch the members literally Camp out for them. I was once in vegas for an event where people camped out a week before the opening day of the sneaker convention in order to get a ticket which gave them the opportunity to purchase a shoe that would not be revealed until the end of the convention. I've seen sneakers that retail for 70 bucks get hyped up to sell for 5 grand in certain colors. I can't emphasize how awesome it is to meet up with some of you guys and smoke as opposed to sneaker fanatics who have to attend "summits" (sneaker herf) with manpower/firepower just incase the others in attendance want to try to rob them.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

s0leful0ne said:


> I can't emphasize how awesome it is to meet up with some of you guys and smoke as opposed to sneaker fanatics who have to attend "summits" (sneaker herf) with manpower/firepower just incase the others in attendance want to try to rob them.


I pack heat when I herf... you never know, somebody might try to rob my Nibo Space lighter!!!


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

clampdown said:


> PS, the most overhyped thing in this thread are these girls you all keep putting up, who left the barn door open?


I p*ssed my pants when I read that!!

Are those pictures of those girls from an actual event that a member here was at?

Goes to show taste in women is a lot like cigars; varied.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Costa said:


> I p*ssed my pants when I read that!!
> 
> Are those pictures of those girls from an actual event that a member here was at?
> 
> Goes to show taste in women is a lot like cigars; varied.


Yes. Those are pictures of biker girls from the Myrtle Beach Fall Rally '08
Still find it hard to believe that people think a girl that weighs under 120 lbs is a buffet queen, but whatever floats your boat as they say. Was just trying to side track the thread from the course it was taking at one point.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Yes. Those are pictures of biker girls from the Myrtle Beach Fall Rally '08
> Still find it hard to believe that people think a girl that weighs under 120 lbs is a buffet queen, but whatever floats your boat as they say. Was just trying to side track the thread from the course it was taking at one point.


Thanks for the distraction :tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Yes. Those are pictures of biker girls from the Myrtle Beach Fall Rally '08
> Still find it hard to believe that people think a girl that weighs under 120 lbs is a buffet queen, but whatever floats your boat as they say. Was just trying to side track the thread from the course it was taking at one point.


Oh, no disrespect at all. I think that was probably a good thing.

Just was funny the way it was put. I'm not a biker-girl guy, but can appreciate their appeal to some.

Do who you like, and like who you do. :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

poker said:


> I just had to look up the definition of Stoic. :r


:r:r:r I just spit my breakfast cereal on my compy. :r:r:r


ResIpsa said:


> This thread is an interesting read.
> 
> Mostly because of the very conduct going on in it that the OP was talking about in the first place, :r


:tpd:

A lawyer telling the truth. I never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> This thread is an interesting read.
> 
> Mostly because of the very conduct going on in it that the OP was talking about in the first place, :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> This thread is an interesting read.
> 
> Mostly because of the very conduct going on in it that the OP was talking about in the first place,





icehog3 said:


>


Irony, it's a bitch. :r


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Irony, it's a bitch. :r


This will teach you to start another thread that is not a review of some awesome cigar Dave. :r


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Thanks to those of you with the kind words. The bottom line is this, I work really hard to find good cigar blends that I can offer my customers at a very reasonable price. I have always ran my shop with the attitude of I don't care how much a customer spends or what cigar he buys, I only care if the customer is happy with his purchase. I am honest with my customers and I always try to offer the best deals when I can. So, if I see an opportunity to pass on a good deal for my customers, I do it. I have been in this business for about 10yrs now and over time I noticed a lack of service and I simply don't agree with how some of the larger manufacturers do business. As a result, I decided to create my own brand and do something about it.*

*Now, I know and am aware there is a group of folks on CS that would love to see Taboo go up in smoke*. *They have the right to think and say whatever they want and that is fine with me. Besides, it is really hard to really know someone when you only know them through a computer. Most of these folks I would get along with just fine if we were to meet in person and their perception of me would definitely change. My Dad has always told me if I owned the world, I would give it away in two days. I have a huge heart and that is the real me.

There will always be folks out there that love to cause trouble and I have always been the type of person to take up for others. 99.5% of my physical fights when I was younger was taking up for someone that was being picked on by a bully. I once tore up the bully on my college campus that was about to kill a kid with a glass eye. The bully didn't pick on anyone the rest of that school year. I barely even knew the kid I took up for. Unfortunately, I felt I had to do this as a youngster growing up more than I can count. Most people would stand and watch someone get beaten up, not me. That is the person I am. I will sacrifice myself for innocent strangers. Please don't call me to take care of your campus bully. I'm too old now! ha!

**So, I respect the anti-Taboo folks out there as cigar smokers and hopefully we can all get along here? Life is too short, please put more thought into who you chose to be your enemy. For God's sake, we have terrorist in our country that would love to see us all die. If you have that much anger or hatred in your heart, join our men and women in uniform and get in a fight that matters. I was not too good to serve, neither are you young guns out there. *
*
Anyway, I have taken this energy within me to the cigar industry to do what is best for the consumer by giving them more for their hard earned money and the service they so deserve. I will continue to do what I do and some will join me and some won't. But, in the end we are all still cigar smokers and we must stand together if we want to continue to have the freedom to smoke. IMO this country is headed straight down at full speed when it comes to our rights/freedom.
IMO cigar smokers will always have a difference of opinion when it comes to what they smoke (we do when it comes to everything else), but we should always take up for and support each other regardless of our differences. If not, we may be left with a designated smoking area in the Nevada desert.

I publicly apologize to the fella I pounced on last night.:tu

Have a great day CS
Rob

*


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

bobarian said:


> I love Dave's "Its Monday, lets stir the pot" posts! :chk


I think he has it down to an art form. I am going to school on each one and when I grow up I wanna be like Dave. 

It's great to see I'm not the only one who did not drink a certain flavor of kool-aid.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Oh yes, nice pics madurolover.:ss*


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Had me a bunch of replies to the haters. 
Don't think I'll stir the pot though. 

One guy covered it pretty well and I have him a RG bump. 

I will say this to rob though as one business man to another. Let the haters have their say. Respond once with your defense and let it lie. A hater will always be a last word freak and blame you for responding to lies and exaggerations for clarity. Your defense will be handled very well by your fans here.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Legend said:


> Had me a bunch of replies to the haters.
> Don't think I'll stir the pot though.
> 
> One guy covered it pretty well and I have him a RG bump.
> ...


:tpd:

Those who can, do. Those who can't, hate. :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Costa said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Those who can, do. Those who can't, hate. :ss


I find it interesting/disturbing that your are a hater if you don't have a positive opinion.

At least you didn't tell me what a great guy you are. You allowed me to form my own opinion.

( BTW I think you are a great guy even though we differ on this topic like night and day.  But that makes me a hater I guess. )


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I find it interesting/disturbing that your are a hater if you don't have a positive opinion.
> 
> At least you didn't tell me what a great guy you are. You allowed me to form my own opinion.
> 
> ( BTW I think you are a great guy even though we differ on this topic like night and day.  But that makes me a hater I guess. )


*The only thing wrong with you is you love Mondays??

I don't care if you support Taboo or not, you support the troops, so you are a great American and that is most important. My:2
*


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> I find it interesting/disturbing that your are a hater if you don't have a positive opinion.
> 
> At least you didn't tell me what a great guy you are. You allowed me to form my own opinion.
> 
> ( BTW I think you are a great guy even though we differ on this topic like night and day.  But that makes me a hater I guess. )


I think the remark that turned me off is referring to a vendors website as "jive-ass website". To attack a vendors site, in sub-7th grade playground dialect, was an indication that it was not constructive input. Call a vendor overhyped all you want, give (above middle school level) reasons why that is so. But don't attack for the sake of attacking, using insults.

Not being positive does not equal attacking/insults. How you disagreed with me is a perfect example.

The feeling is/always will be mutual as well Al.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

What ever happened to Uncle Mikey and his chemically altered cigars that "tasted just like Cubans"? :dr


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Jeez, I thought of something else that was over hyped and I find the thread to be a pissing match. No way I'm reading all the posts so forgive me if someone already mentioned this.


The BIGGEST over hype in the cigar world is...

*drum roll*

Cigar Aficionado's Rating System.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

s0leful0ne said:


> I've seen much worse, if anyone has any experience in collecting sneakers it is cutthroat. Nike will leak a shoe on the forums, make a small number of them and watch the members literally Camp out for them. I was once in vegas for an event where people camped out a week before the opening day of the sneaker convention in order to get a ticket which gave them the opportunity to purchase a shoe that would not be revealed until the end of the convention. I've seen sneakers that retail for 70 bucks get hyped up to sell for 5 grand in certain colors. I can't emphasize how awesome it is to meet up with some of you guys and smoke as opposed to sneaker fanatics who have to attend "summits" (sneaker herf) with manpower/firepower just incase the others in attendance want to try to rob them.


 They have sneaker conventions?? I've never heard of that. That is the coolest thing I've learned from this thread. I guess there is a collection of anything out there, but sneakers?:ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

hoax said:


> The BIGGEST over hype in the cigar world is...
> 
> *drum roll*
> 
> Cigar Aficionado's Rating System.


NO WAY!!!!
Don't you know that every cigar ever made rates at least a 87 out of 100?
Jeez, some guys just don't get it.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

hoax said:


> Jeez, I thought of something else that was over hyped and I find the thread to be a pissing match. No way I'm reading all the posts so forgive me if someone already mentioned this.
> 
> The BIGGEST over hype in the cigar world is...
> 
> ...


DING DING DING!! And we have a winner!! Right on man, right on! :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

madurolover said:


> NO WAY!!!!
> Don't you know that every cigar ever made *by a CA advertiser *rates at least a 87 out of 100?
> Jeez, some guys just don't get it.


Fixed your typo....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

madurolover said:


> NO WAY!!!!
> Don't you know that every cigar ever made *by a CS Advertiser *rates at least a 87 out of 100?
> Jeez, some guys just don't get it.


Fixed to predict the future....


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

Maybe I'm just different but hype doesn't bother me one bit. The thing with hype is while it may get you to try a product once, if that product sucks, no amount of hype will get you to try it again. The key to any business maintaining long term success is repeat customers, you simply don't get that with hype, it takes a quality product. I have the Taboo sig ad, not because I want the discount, but because I like the cigars. Along with the Tat. Cabaiguans, the twist is my go-to smoke right now. Without hype or advertising or whatever you want to call it, we often don't learn about new or different products. Unlike many here, (including the OP, who has the key to Castro's humidor) I haven't smoked but a handful of CC's (less than 20), but the talk about them could just as easy be considered hype to someone who has no experience with them as the talk about taboo, cao, et. al (excluding nub as that sweet spot argument was just ridiculous) is looked at as hype by many others who have in many cases had an even more limited experience with their products than I have with CC's. So I say *Hype Away*, who cares? If your product sucks, I won't be back, if it's good, I will.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

tnip23 said:


> Maybe I'm just different but hype doesn't bother me one bit. The thing with hype is while it may get you to try a product once, if that product sucks, no amount of hype will get you to try it again. The key to any business maintaining long term success is repeat customers, you simply don't get that with hype, it takes a quality product... ...Without hype or advertising or whatever you want to call it, we often don't learn about new or different products. Unlike many here,... ...So I say *Hype Away*, who cares? If your product sucks, I won't be back, if it's good, I will.


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

There was a thread somewhere about how many singles or fivers do you buy before you buy a box.

Well, I have "bought" most of the boxes I own on hype.
I hear good things (from people I know [sort of] and trust.....a little) and order. I can think of 9 boxes off the top of my head.

Hype, I'm all for it. When you read an advertisement and it just sounds to good to be true. You know it is but it still makes ya want to try one to see how close they come. Maybe it's just me.

B:chk


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> I find it interesting/disturbing that your are a hater if you don't have a positive opinion.


Not exactly. A hater is more someone with an unusually strong negative opinion. A person becomes a hater when venom is added to the negative opinion. Look at it from the other perspective, someone with a mildly positive opinion would not be called a "lover". But if they did have a strong positive opinion they would.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice post Rob. There may be folks out there who want your business to go up in smoke, but I am not one of them. I would like to see all American businesses be successful, especially the mom and pops shops.

I did just post my opinion on the matter and was pounced on, maybe I should have put myself in your shoes before posting.

From a consumer point though I still stand by the concept around your perpetual sales. The sales price is your true price point, the "MSRP" is a fake number and the coupon is an illusion of someone getting a deal. Right or wrong that is my perception... What's is important is that people are happy with you and your product, hype or not...

Take care and good luck...

SmokinApe



tccigar said:


> *Thanks to those of you with the kind words. The bottom line is this, I work really hard to find good cigar blends that I can offer my customers at a very reasonable price. I have always ran my shop with the attitude of I don't care how much a customer spends or what cigar he buys, I only care if the customer is happy with his purchase. I am honest with my customers and I always try to offer the best deals when I can. So, if I see an opportunity to pass on a good deal for my customers, I do it. I have been in this business for about 10yrs now and over time I noticed a lack of service and I simply don't agree with how some of the larger manufacturers do business. As a result, I decided to create my own brand and do something about it.*
> 
> *Now, I know and am aware there is a group of folks on CS that would love to see Taboo go up in smoke*. *They have the right to think and say whatever they want and that is fine with me. Besides, it is really hard to really know someone when you only know them through a computer. Most of these folks I would get along with just fine if we were to meet in person and their perception of me would definitely change. My Dad has always told me if I owned the world, I would give it away in two days. I have a huge heart and that is the real me.
> 
> ...


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

Isn't this what makes this hobby so great? The varying opinion of all of those participating in the same thing is great. The passion we all share for our own individual tastes is one of the most interesting things about cigars. How thousands of us can smoke the exact same cigar and all of us have differing opinions on it. When you find something you like you tend to share with everyone that you like that specific thing. Your passion for it is part of who you are. All i can say is ignore the so called hype about anything and make your own judgments. I smoke a lot of what other people recommend but it's not out of hype but for my passion to experience new cigars and to keep an open mind. 

BTW, i think all of us can saw we have seen CC's and NC's alike both over hyped. I've personally smoked many cigars that were hyped up but didn't live up to my expectations of even a mediocre cigar but i'm not going to hold that agaisn't those who like it. Nor am i gonig to call them out when they talk about it to others. We all share a common passion.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> From a consumer point though I still stand by the concept around your perpetual sales. The sales price is your true price point, the "MSRP" is a fake number and the coupon is an illusion of someone getting a deal. Right or wrong that is my perception... What's is important is that people are happy with you and your product, hype or not...
> 
> Take care and good luck...
> 
> SmokinApe


Seems your beef is more with the common practice of business where MSRP is not really the "common retail price". Not that Taboo is "Hyped"

If so why pick on taboo, look at all of them. Does anyone buy a cigar at MSRP?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

This thread is making my head spin. I can't decide if I want to Nub a Taboo, if Nubs are Taboo, or if biker chicks are overhyped or underhyped.

I'm glad to see SA and Rob put the flamethrowers down though. :tu guys.

As for hype, how about for CS vernacular ----

*BUMP* and *DING*


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kohl's always has sales. If something isn't on sale when you go, simply wait a week and it'll be on sale. That's why I don't shop at Kohl's.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> The sales price is your true price point, the "MSRP" is a fake number and the coupon is an illusion of someone getting a deal. Right or wrong that is my perception... What's is important is that people are happy with you and your product, hype or not..
> 
> SmokinApe


There are aliens in area51 and we never landed on the moon either. No one pays MSRP on ANYTHING!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> There are aliens in area51 and we never landed on the moon either. No one pays MSRP on ANYTHING!


But some of us pay real close to it. Even for hard to finds such as Opus. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> ....From a consumer point though I still stand by the concept around your *perpetual* sales. The sales price is your true price point, the "MSRP" is a fake number and the coupon is an illusion of someone getting a deal. Right or wrong that is my perception... What's is important is that people are happy with you and your product, hype or not...
> 
> Take care and good luck...
> 
> SmokinApe





Legend said:


> Seems your beef is more with the common practice of business where MSRP is not really the "common retail price". Not that Taboo is "Hyped"
> 
> If so why pick on taboo, look at all of them. Does anyone buy a cigar at MSRP?


I believe the point SmokinApe is trying to make is the Frequency of Coupon offers and Special Sale Threads started for Taboo Cigars valid for a few days. Some of these overlap.

What's the difference for *us* the consumer given the same product and customer service level if there is Vendor A that offers a 30% discount code at the beginning of the month with one Thread and Vendor B that offers a 30% discount good for a few days in 10-20 new threads started monthly?

The difference for the Vendor is pretty evident by the sheer volume of posts in this thread, good, bad, or indifferent.

I wish the best of luck for Rob as well as a fellow Cigar Enthusiast and Vendor, but personally wouldn't mind seeing special offers posted with less frequency.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

khubli said:


> I believe the point SmokinApe is trying to make is the Frequency of Coupon offers and Special Sale Threads started for Taboo Cigars valid for a few days. Some of these overlap.
> 
> What's the difference for *us* the consumer given the same product and customer service level if there is Vendor A that offers a 30% discount code at the beginning of the month with one Thread and Vendor B that offers a 30% discount good for a few days in 10-20 new threads started monthly?
> 
> ...


Just shut up Ji, you are making sense. :c

  

BTW this thread is great for my post count.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Just change the channel hahaha
I hear ya. 

Why don't they just make a forum for special offers and coupons


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Why don't they just make a forum for special offers and coupons


Like somewhere in between the Retailer/For Profit Sales Forum and Meet the Manufacturer?

On another note, let's look at the "Meet the Manufacturer" forum:
Oliva - BengalMan - 662 posts, regularly logs in
Bucanero - Bucanero Cigars - 8 posts, last login 12/04/07
Reyes Family Cigars - ReyesFamilyCigars - 16 posts, last login 8/23/08
CAO Cigars - CAO Cigars - 31 posts, last login 9/29/08
United Tobacco - EddieOrtega - 6 posts, last login 9/02/08
Nub Cigars - Sam Leccia - 19 posts, last login 7/31/08
Xikar - XIKAR - 40 posts, last login 9/01/08

That's at least the precedent we have for manufacturers on the board. They show their face then disappear. Hype?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Palio - OpusEx - 787 Posts, Last Login 10/6/08

:ss


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

khubli said:


> I believe the point SmokinApe is trying to make is the Frequency of Coupon offers and Special Sale Threads started for Taboo Cigars valid for a few days. Some of these overlap.
> 
> What's the difference for *us* the consumer given the same product and customer service level if there is Vendor A that offers a 30% discount code at the beginning of the month with one Thread and Vendor B that offers a 30% discount good for a few days in 10-20 new threads started monthly?
> 
> ...


Yes...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Legend said:


> Seems your beef is more with the common practice of business where MSRP is not really the "common retail price". Not that Taboo is "Hyped"
> 
> If so why pick on taboo, look at all of them. Does anyone buy a cigar at MSRP?


Not really... Your comparing retailers to wholesalers... Because Rob sells his line direct and you can't get it anywhere else he is a wholesaler... It is a bit different...


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

khubli said:


> I believe the point SmokinApe is trying to make is the Frequency of Coupon offers and Special Sale Threads started for Taboo Cigars valid for a few days. Some of these overlap.
> 
> What's the difference for *us* the consumer given the same product and customer service level if there is Vendor A that offers a 30% discount code at the beginning of the month with one Thread and Vendor B that offers a 30% discount good for a few days in 10-20 new threads started monthly?
> 
> ...


REALLY!!!???!!

attention Mr. Shop owner and Cigar maker, you are giving us deals and discounts too often. Please charge a higher price for a greater portion of the month and don't ever let your deals overlap that is just poor taste???!!!

This is getting very nit picky. We are talking about a business owner trying to make money and support his family as well as the families of probably a half dozen employees. And we are gonna nit pick and say your "deals" and "promotions" just need to be offered at what I deem a tasteful level?!

I don't know guys, good cigar, lower price than most at his quality and taste level. then complain that the overlapping deals means he's being deceptive? I think there are worse things to complain about.

my :2:2:2:2:2 (I like more that 2 cents because I got a big mouth)


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> There are aliens in area51 and we never landed on the moon either. No one pays MSRP on ANYTHING!


OK, keep getting great deals on cigars that can only be gotten from one person, act now, post a logo in you signature and use this secret code that expires in a few hours and add a sampler to get your below MSRP deal...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

khubli said:


> I wish the best of luck for Rob as well as a fellow Cigar Enthusiast and Vendor, but personally wouldn't mind seeing special offers posted with less frequency.


:tpd:
I don't login to CS to see the "deal of the day from Taboo" - if that's what I was interested in I would probably go to the Taboo web site.
The sheer quantity and frequency of Taboo deals would be fine if I had signed up for email specials from them and received them that way...

The one other thing that bothers me is the "put Taboo picture in your sig" deals - since it causes Taboo advertising to spill out of the Manufacturers forum and permeate all of CS.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mikeyj23 said:


> Nub Cigars - Sam Leccia - 19 posts, last login 7/31/08


I guess the sweet spot when it comes to posting is 19.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I guess the sweet spot when it comes to posting is 19.


:r:r:r


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> Not really... Your comparing retailers to wholesalers... Because Rob sells his line direct and you can't get it anywhere else he is a wholesaler... It is a bit different...


actually it makes him direct, not a wholesaler.

Even so, what's your point and what's the difference?

a wholesaler or direct sale is not allowed to have a MSRP that is not common, but a retailer is?

With all due respect you seem to be looking for reason to support an emotional opinion and falling desperately short. This is not a personal attack, just a suggestion that you may want to take a step back and think. This argument in particular is moot.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Kohl's always has sales. If something isn't on sale when you go, simply wait a week and it'll be on sale. That's why I don't shop at Kohl's.


You don't need to advertise for Kohl's to get the sale price. When you buy $20 pants at Kohl's you are not being told they fit and feel like hand tailored Egyptian cotton pants. You can buy the same pants other places and you can actually determine if you are getting a deal or not...


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Legend said:


> REALLY!!!???!!
> 
> attention Mr. Shop owner and Cigar maker, you are giving us deals and discounts too often. Please charge a higher price for a greater portion of the month and don't ever let your deals overlap that is just poor taste???!!!


I think the intent of my post was misconstrued. That one thread a month special covers the entire month, so you're essentially getting the same discount from both vendors for the same time frame.

:tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Legend said:


> actually it makes him direct, not a wholesaler.
> 
> Even so, what's your point and what's the difference?
> 
> ...


Direct vs wholesale that point is well taken. The MSRP is something manufactures use to protect retailers. Because Taboo has no retailers, the MSRP is imaginary... so is the list price when there is ALWAYS an act now sale... it makes it look like you are getting a deal but your not...

I appreciate your respect, but the issue is not emotional...

IMO artificial sales are used to create hype... Maybe you can't understand that, but it's OK...


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

khubli said:


> I think the intent of my post was misconstrued. That one thread a month special covers the entire month, so you're essentially getting the same discount from both vendors for the same time frame.
> 
> :tu


ok! what is wrong with that?:tu


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> OK, keep getting great deals on cigars that can only be gotten from one person, act now, post a logo in you signature and use this secret code that expires in a few hours and add a sampler to get your below MSRP deal...


I know you keep harping on the discount thing but it's not like he is saying 25% off of Taboo sticks only. It's for everything he sells. If you look at his prices of other brand name sticks he is right in line with everyone else. Take off another 25-30% and your getting a deal. Seriously, I thought you were done? I tried not to comment but now it's just getting tiresome and annoying. I really enjoy CS because you rarely have to deal with this nonsense like you do on a regular basis on other boards. This thread has really gone down the tubes and is taking the normal demeanor of the board down with it. You stated your opinions earlier. Enough is enough at this point. Drop it already as your really doing nothing else other than making an ass of yourself.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Did we give up when the Germans invaded Pearl Harbor? :r


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> You don't need to advertise for Kohl's to get the sale price. When you buy $20 pants at Kohl's you are not being told they fit and feel like hand tailored Egyptian cotton pants. You can buy the same pants other places and you can actually determine if you are getting a deal or not...


Egyptian cotton pants are all hype. :r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Did we give up when the Germans invaded Pearl Harbor? :r


Or when the Japanese occupied France


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Did we give up when the Germans invaded Pearl Harbor? :r


Or when we fought the Indians in the Civil War?


----------



## Benwoo (Sep 30, 2008)

Want hype? Look at the video gaming industry. There you only need to bite once for the company to have their money off you. It's meant to be a one shot deal.

Cigars can be a long term love affair. Every industry needs hype to get something to at least be sampled in the market and start to spread. It's started by the company and perpetuated by biased sources for the most part. Some is better then others, and some holds up, while most fall flat because people are expecting to be wow'd by all the fancy life altering imagery used and all the glowing reports from tainted sources. 

Here the average, or not so average Joe gets to wave the banner and say wow this rox or is shit. As in the case of Taboo lately. Word of mouth advertising isn't Hype, it is giving recognition to a good or bad product. I've heard a lot of good things about Taboo's I wouldn't mind trying them (The website layout doesn't appeal to me but I waded through it to check them out), but hell I'm a newb I'll try anything. You can hand me your most hated smoke and I'll probably smile and thank you after I'm done smokin it. I bought into a 5'er of Nubs, haven't burned em yet. It's a gimmick product but hell at this point I can chalk it up to newby enthusiasm.

Keep em blazin boyz... and try to play nice! :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Legend said:


> ok! what is wrong with that?:tu


I'm a big whore for the New Posts button here at ClubStogie. It let's me check what's been discussed recently without running through forum by forum.

The difference for me is what MMBLZ stated quite well. I don't want to see an inundation of Special Discounts from the same retailer what feels like every day. The same function could be served posting one thread at the beginning of the month or through an email list.

It may be difficult to understand the history of these sale threads with a membership less than 30 days unless you've researched the frequency of these new threads.

Thanks,
Ji


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

mmblz said:


> :tpd:
> I don't login to CS to see the "deal of the day from Taboo" - if that's what I was interested in I would probably go to the Taboo web site.
> The sheer quantity and frequency of Taboo deals would be fine if I had signed up for email specials from them and received them that way...
> 
> The one other thing that bothers me is the "put Taboo picture in your sig" deals - since it causes Taboo advertising to spill out of the Manufacturers forum and permeate all of CS.


And therein lies the rub. When a merchant offers special deals/benefits to people, and that deal is not available to those who don't comply, and those who do comply agree to advertise for them in exchange for that payment well folks, what you got yourself is a shill


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> Direct vs wholesale that point is well taken. The MSRP is something manufactures use to protect retailers. Because Taboo has no retailers, the MSRP is imaginary... so is the list price when there is ALWAYS an act now sale... it makes it look like you are getting a deal but your not...
> 
> I appreciate your respect, but the issue is not emotional...
> 
> IMO artificial sales are used to create hype... Maybe you can't understand that, but it's OK...


I understand your point. and it seems that your "annoyance" is with "feeling deceived" (not a quote of you, just my interpretation). But, I think we differ on the basic definition of Hype. IMO Hype is repeated promotion of a item like it is awesome. I think the most common is for movies, you see trailer after trailer of "Indiana Jones" or "I am Legend" and the movie basically is just OK or sucks. this is done through the Media. The "artificial sale" is more of basic promotion to generate a sense of urgency to buy. this isn't hype it is more salesmanship.

While I understand that the "perpetual sale" can be a turn off, I don't think you can lump taboo in this category because its not like the markup and discount where you aren't really getting a deal. Taboo cigars are inexpensive and are generally better than most stogies twice their price.

Again it seems your emotional reaction and distaste for "perpetual sales" or "feeling deceived" overrides the basic facts of the matter.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

khubli said:


> I'm a big whore for the New Posts button here at ClubStogie. It let's me check what's been discussed recently without running through forum by forum.
> 
> The difference for me is what MMBLZ stated quite well. I don't want to see an inundation of Special Discounts from the same retailer what feels like every day. The same function could be served posting one thread at the beginning of the month or through an email list.
> 
> ...


Ok I understand your beef.

Not a big deal to me:tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Talk about hype!!!

This is Hype


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I think if you choose to ignore a user it should block the threads he/she starts as well. 

Maybe the new owner will get that done. :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> I think if you choose to ignore a user it should block the threads he/she starts as well.


:tu Some of us use that feature _alot_ more than others.


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Egyptian cotton pants are all hype. :r





> Did we give up when the Germans invaded Pearl Harbor? :r


Ya'll are killing me.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

aich75013 said:


> Ya'll are killing me.
> View attachment 9665


Glad I can help.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

Benwoo said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about Taboo's I wouldn't mind trying them


you asked for it... you got it!

fyi...we are in the middle of a Newie Trade


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I've heard a lot of good things about 1970's PL Magnums. I wouldn't mind trying them. 

Hey... who changed the thread title to "Feeding Stray Cats"? :r


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry to those of you that feel Taboo banners have permeated your forum. I would bet that you would still see nearly as many of them if they did not get the extra discount. With today's sale, everyone is getting the same discount.
Why have they not taken them down? Members are free to add, edit and delete their sigs as they wish. I would also bet that the typical 5%+ discount is really not an arm twister for them to put the banner in their sig. They do it for the same reason folks have other banners in their sig. We all have our opinion.

There is nothing more annoying than getting email specials everyday from vendors! (or multiple times a week) We like to keep emails to a minimum.
This is a public forum and this is where I like to spend most of my time. We don't have to read a thread if it does not interest us. That is what's great about this type of forum. We do post as many deals as we can for your members, because a good chunk of them appreciate it. I have also made contributions to this forum in the form of ****** because I am a supporter of CS. I even tried to do more than $20 but it didn't allow me, so I have made more than one. I also recently gave away 11boxes/bundles to the members here in our last contest. I have also had several contest where I have given to the members here. 
If Taboo were a Cuban Brand, I don't think any of this nonsense would exist.
I have one question:
What have the other brands on this forum done for the members here?


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

madurolover said:


> NO WAY!!!!
> Don't you know that every cigar ever made *by a CS Advertiser *rates at least a 87 out of 100?
> Jeez, some guys just don't get it.





The Professor said:


> Fixed to predict the future....


:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

tccigar said:


> Sorry to those of you that feel Taboo banners have permeated your forum. I would bet that you would still see nearly as many of them if they did not get the extra discount. With today's sale, everyone is getting the same discount.
> Why have they not taken them down? Members are free to add, edit and delete their sigs as they wish. I would also bet that the typical 5%+ discount is really not an arm twister for them to put the banner in their sig. They do it for the same reason folks have other banners in their sig. We all have our opinion.
> 
> There is nothing more annoying than getting email specials everyday from vendors! (or multiple times a week) We like to keep emails to a minimum.
> ...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

tccigar said:


> There is nothing more annoying than getting email specials everyday from vendors! (or multiple times a week)


Same goes for here too, apparently.



tccigar said:


> I have one question:
> What have the other brands on this forum done for the members here?


Friendship, great service and not chime in every time the cigar is mentioned in a thread like an overzealous salesperson looking over your shoulder.



Da Klugs said:


> We created some hype absent any involvment from the mfg or marketers here over certain cigars many here have smoked. Review after review came in. Great thought was put into the experiences and the cigars got vetted and examined by a broad range of the membership. Everything about them was examined and documented. Literally hundreds of posts and comments. *Never once did we hear from the manufacturers. Stoic and letting their products speak for themselves they were.*


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

Sorry, just trying to get a flow of the thread here.

So we went from *Taboo cigars*, to *Palio cutters*, to *Nub cigars and sweet spots*, to *Sheep (and those who prefer sheep)*, to *Skinny/Fat kids*, to *Stoic*, to *Biker Chicks*, *Egyptian Cotton Pants*, and *Cigar Banners*.

Somewhere along the line I remember a brief sideline into vodka but I didn't want to pull the thread off topic and bring _that_ up again.

:ss:r:chk


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

tccigar said:


> What have the other brands on this forum done for the members here?


They did not come here under the guise of being a contributing member. They came to sell and leave it at that.

scottie


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

cripes...

all i said was that taboos were all over the place in the non-habanos reviews forums. i never said they sucked and the owner should be banned...

jeez. get a grip, people.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

thebiglebowski said:


> cripes...
> 
> all i said was that taboos were all over the place in the non-habanos reviews forums. i never said they sucked and the owner should be banned...
> 
> jeez. get a grip, people.


It's all your fault!!!!!!!! :r :r


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Talk about hype!!!
> 
> This is Hype


:r :r :r This is Hype This song was definitely hype!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

tccigar said:


> I would also bet that the typical 5%+ discount is really not an arm twister for them to put the banner in their sig.


Perhaps, perhaps not, but in several instances you've offered discounts up to 25-30% off for members that added the Taboo Lover Signature bar.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=179550

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=168017


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Being part of cigar boards is fun. It's a Nice relaxing hobby that has a huge benefit in that we get to meet and befriend some of the nicest people in the world. Cigar Smokers.
> 
> The downside, if there is one has to do the the hype and promotion that takes place on every cigar board. Hey it pays the bills, is probably the best way to look at it. Sometimes it is obvious like the manufacturer putting up links, doing events etc. This is cool. Sometimes it is less obvious in the form of paid or at least "given free cigars" shills. Glowing reviews and pontification which are thinly veiled advertising disguised as objective "fellow smoker" input. Tastefully dealing with these "events" is always difficult for the moderation teams of cigar boards.
> 
> ...


:tpd: I hear ya on this. I stated my opinion on "The Nub" and I said basically what you did on here and you'd have thought I said something bordering on sacreligious opinions. I tried every kind of Nub and never did find them appealing as I am a more one dimensional type of cigar flavor person. Please, no tomatoes!!!


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

MarbleApe said:


> Sorry, just trying to get a flow of the thread here.
> 
> So we went from *Taboo cigars*, to *Palio cutters*, to *Nub cigars and sweet spots*, to *Sheep (and those who prefer sheep)*, to *Skinny/Fat kids*, to *Stoic*, to *Biker Chicks*, *Egyptian Cotton Pants*, and *Cigar Banners*.
> 
> ...


I, for one, would like a pic of a stoic fat biker chick wearing Egyptian cotton pants, riding a sheep while clipping a Taboo with a Palio cutter! There just ain't ENOUGH hype of stuff like that, my friends.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigary said:


> :tpd: I hear ya on this. I stated my opinion on "The Nub" and I said basically what you did on here and you'd have thought I said something bordering on sacreligious opinions. I tried every kind of Nub and never did find them appealing as I am a more one dimensional type of cigar flavor person. Please, no tomatoes!!!


The Nub would be great if you were in Holland and needed to plug a **** quickly but didn't have time to stand there with your finger in it. :tu


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

On a lighter note. I created my own menthol flavored Taboo.

I call it the TabooPort.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

Honestly, I think we should bring back political threads. I don't think most of them were as nasty as this one (started by a mod no less), and then I could post something like: Obama, now that's hype....:bn:bn:hn


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

madurolover said:


> I agree 100%. And then Sam has the nerve to come here thinking he was gonna get immediate promotion of his cigars and then has a hissy fit because he had to wait 24 hours for his plug. :r
> 
> Honorable mention has to go to Illusione also. The couple that I have tried have not been terrible...they have just tasted like nothing. :2


I'm still waiting to pull the trigger on this cigar. After reading your thoughts on this ( and I have seen your opinions before and concur with most of them ) I'm not sure if I want to try one of these hyped cigars now. If you ever come across one you like,,,let me know so I don't spend $20 for nothing.:chk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

[/quote]
:r:r:r:r Now that's some funny $h1t!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

borndead1 said:


> I, for one, would like a pic of a stoic fat biker chick wearing Egyptian cotton pants, riding a sheep while clipping a Taboo with a Palio cutter! There just ain't ENOUGH hype of stuff like that, my friends.


Meets a couple of your requirements. :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigary said:


> I'm still waiting to pull the trigger on this cigar. After reading your thoughts on this ( and I have seen your opinions before and concur with most of them ) I'm not sure if I want to try one of these hyped cigars now. If you ever come across one you like,,,let me know so I don't spend $20 for nothing.:chk


I wouldn't go by my opinion alone. Many on here think they are great. They just don't do it for me. :tu


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

If Taboo were only discounting their own brand then I think the backlash here would be somewhat justified. Although why a cigar smoker would gripe about someone selling them really good cigars at lower prices than similar quality cigars is beyond me. But last week I bought 10 Hemingway Signatures for $5.25 each plus shipping, ordered on Thursday and delivereid on Saturday. Show me another retailer that offers that kind of pricing. I don't call that hype, I call that delivering what the customer wants.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

BlackDog said:


> If Taboo were only discounting their own brand then I think the backlash here would be somewhat justified. Although why a cigar smoker would gripe about someone selling them really good cigars at lower prices than similar quality cigars is beyond me. But last week I bought 10 Hemingway Signatures for $5.25 each plus shipping, ordered on Thursday and delivereid on Saturday. Show me another retailer that offers that kind of pricing. I don't call that hype, I call that delivering what the customer wants.


You may not call it hype but overpromoting is the actual definition of hype. If you think with all of the specials and all of his posts that he is not overpromoting then we agree to disagree. I am glad he does right by his customers but I do not buy cars from salespeople that chase me down on the car lot either.

scottie


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Meets a couple of your requirements. :tu


Oh my God, was that from your biker event too???


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Costa said:


> Oh my God, was that from your biker event too???


Yep :tu

You really need to get out more.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Personally I like it when rob chimes in on a post where I review or mention his cigars. 
Not too often you get the ear of a maker. 

Anyway. Done here. Made my point. 

Stay lit my friends rofl


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

volfan said:


> You may not call it hype but overpromoting is the actual definition of hype. If you think with all of the specials and all of his posts that he is not overpromoting then we agree to disagree. I am glad he does right by his customers but I do not buy cars from salespeople that chase me down on the car lot either.
> 
> scottie


I buy the car I want at the price I want to pay. The salesperson is not the deciding factor. Same with cigars. It's the salespersons job to sell the product (duh!) and if you don't like their approach you don't have to buy from them, but it does not lesson the product they are selling. If said salesperson is also the only one through whom you can get their product (as in Rob's case right now) and it's a quality product, it seems petty and only ends up hurting you to not purchase the product just because you don't like the pitch. (again as I said in a previous post, I don't care about hype, I care about the product and service is part of the product with cars and cigars imho, and the price):2


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Will someone just put a gun to my head and get it over with? Please.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

I can take a hint.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

tccigar said:


> Sorry to those of you that feel Taboo banners have permeated your forum. I would bet that you would still see nearly as many of them if they did not get the extra discount.


I don't know you from Adam, and I only smoked one taboo and I thought it was overpriced but pretty good, but I'll tell you that because of the way you come across in this thread and how you advertise and hype the cigars here, I'll not buy your cigars out of principle.

"I don't care" bla bla bla .... nor do I.

All sig line advertising is lame, but you're the only one coercing people to put them up. Frankly, and I've mentioned this to one of the mods, that amounts to free advertising to you. I don't know what it costs to put up banner ads here, but each sale that has a sig line ad for your cigars should result in money being sent to the site owner. But you must be already doing that since you are such a big site supporter, no?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

tnip23 said:


> I buy the car I want at the price I want to pay. The salesperson is not the deciding factor.


It is for me. Pushy or stupid salesman, I walk. Period. Out of the car lot .. out of Circuit City, out of the furniture store.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Yep :tu
> 
> You really need to get out more.


Haha, those girls don't look 120 lb.......:ss

Looks like a fun time though, sort of like Laconia Bike Week up this way.......


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

volfan said:


> You may not call it hype but overpromoting is the actual definition of hype. If you think with all of the specials and all of his posts that he is not overpromoting then we agree to disagree. I am glad he does right by his customers but I do not buy cars from salespeople that chase me down on the car lot either.
> 
> scottie


Scottie, I get your point, but just to clarify, _Hype_ is an abbreviated form of the word _Hyperbole_, meaning "extravagant exaggeration." So while I understand that you may not care for the frequency of the Taboo discount posts, I believe that virtually all of us who have placed orders with Taboo have found the quality, service, and pricing to be anything but "extravagent exaggeration." On the contrary, I think we would say that Rob is delivering substance and value to his customers.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Costa said:


> Haha, those girls don't look 120 lb.......:ss
> 
> Looks like a fun time though, sort of like Laconia Bike Week up this way.......


Yes but the poster said he wanted "fat biker chicks" :tu

It is the exact same as Laconia, or Daytona, or Sturgis. Many different people coming together sharing one passion. Hmmm kinda like here.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Yes but the poster said he wanted "fat biker chicks" :tu
> 
> It is the exact same as Laconia, or Daytona, or Sturgis. Many different people coming together sharing one passion. Hmmm kinda like here.


Bingo! :tu Nice to know ya man....:ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Costa said:


> Bingo! :tu Nice to know ya man....:ss


You to my friend. :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

So Klugs, what do you trhink of the 1492's, Hype or not?


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

SeanGAR said:


> I don't know you from Adam, and I only smoked one taboo and I thought it was overpriced but pretty good, but I'll tell you that because of the way you come across in this thread and how you advertise and hype the cigars here, I'll not buy your cigars out of principle.
> 
> "I don't care" bla bla bla .... nor do I.
> 
> All sig line advertising is lame, but you're the only one coercing people to put them up. Frankly, and I've mentioned this to one of the mods, that amounts to free advertising to you. I don't know what it costs to put up banner ads here, but each sale that has a sig line ad for your cigars should result in money being sent to the site owner. But you must be already doing that since you are such a big site supporter, no?


Yeah screw the small businessman, make him pay. vote obama


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

:gn


ahc4353 said:


> Will someone just put a gun to my head and get it over with? Please.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

BlackDog said:


> Scottie, I get your point, but just to clarify, _Hype_ is an abbreviated form of the word _Hyperbole_, meaning "extravagant exaggeration." So while I understand that you may not care for the frequency of the Taboo discount posts, I believe that virtually all of us who have placed orders with Taboo have found the quality, service, and pricing to be anything but "extravagent exaggeration." On the contrary, I think we would say that Rob is delivering substance and value to his customers.


hmm, I see your point and make one of my own.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hype[3]

I only said that if Rob did anything on this site other than overpromote, I would not care at all. I do not care if he posts discounts every hour on the hour. I just seem to have a different reason to be here than he does but what do I know everyone else loves taboo. A contributing member does things other than sell product....period.

I am now through with this thread.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Legend said:


> Yeah screw the small businessman, make him pay. vote obama


I'm voting for McCain as I like the guy's honesty.

Edit: removed the stupid parts of my post and left only the brilliant gem.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*I have plenty to say, but I'm done with this thread. 
Discussions like this are better handled in person, not through a keyboard.
Let's start a political thread?:2
*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Legend said:


> Yeah screw the small businessman, make him pay. vote obama


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Legend said:


> Yeah screw the small businessman, make him pay. vote obama


OK sorry

This was a pretty Jerky Asshole comment.

My basic point is the concept that anyone one in business, just because its a business and not an individual, has loads of available cash to just pay out for advertising/anything. People steal from their employer because they don't see it as costing an individual, use the phone for long distance personal calls, take paper, staples, paper clips, etc.

The fact of the matter is with most businesses it is an individual who foots the bill, who endures those costs.

This is America and Rob is trying to do the quintessential American dream. Build a business and be a success, work hard, make a good product, give good service and provide for his family and probably the families of a number of employees.

I don't know Rob personally, but I am a business owner and understand the same things he is going through, and to nit pick how he promotes his product or to say he should have to pay for the members here who on their own put "Taboo Lover" in their sig line is downright wrong. Let the man live the American dream.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

madurolover said:


>


Politics and other guys wives, two things I won't touch.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Legend said:


> OK sorry
> 
> This was a pretty Jerky Asshole comment.
> 
> ...


...and that was totally uncalled for and shows how idiotic you apparantly are.

Is anyone good with graphics? I have a sig line I'd like to add.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Costa said:


> Politics and other guys wives, two things I won't touch.


I'm with you on one of two points. :bn


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

floydpink said:


> Is anyone good with graphics? I have a sig line I'd like to add.


What are you looking for? There are some free builders out there :tu

http://userbarmaker.com/


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

floydpink said:


> ...and that was totally uncalled for and shows how idiotic you apparantly are.
> 
> Is anyone good with graphics? I have a sig line I'd like to add.


I'm idiotic because I admitted my comment was bad?


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

floydpink said:


> ...and that was totally uncalled for and shows how idiotic you apparantly are.


I think this was the uncalled for comment.

What happened to respecting other members of this forum?


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

Alright... I posted early in the thread... and read the whole thing up until now. All I can say is... Rob it sounds like your heart is in the right place. I don't have any issues with what you do on the site. I really appreciate the discounts you give to those that visit the site you call home.

Thanks for the offers and I will take you up on them when I have some room in to Vino!!!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

This is all my fault. I should have threadjacked this topic long time ago. I'm voting for Bigfoot this year.










MCS


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

tccigar said:


> *I have plenty to say, but I'm done with this thread.
> Discussions like this are better handled in person, not through a keyboard.
> Let's start a political thread?:2
> *


WOO! HOO!
:chk
Only if MCS mods.


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

md4958 said:


> I think this was the uncalled for comment.
> 
> What happened to respecting other members of this forum?


 :tpd: I thought he was apologizing.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

We're tearing ourselves apart:mn

I wonder if this thread is growing faster then the Booyah thread? Someone should graph it for a good time.

And this is all hype:


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

Gophernut said:


> :tpd: I thought he was apologizing.


I was referring to floydpinks comment, not legends


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

md4958 said:


> I was referring to floydpinks comment, not legends


I know! I thought Legend was saying he was sorry for his comment, and then got ripped for it.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

duhman said:


> WOO! HOO!
> :chk
> Only if MCS mods.


MCS is a cool cat! ooops! I'm done with this thread.:hn


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

Gophernut said:


> I know! I thought Legend was saying he was sorry for his comment, and then got ripped for it.


yup


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry Legend. I thought you were calling someone a jerky a-hole and not referring tyo your own comments. I should have just stayed out of this one as I never read a comment past 2 lines.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

floydpink said:


> Sorry Legend. I thought you were calling someone a jerky a-hole and not referring tyo your own comments. I should have just stayed out of this one as I never read a comment past 2 lines.


No worries. Big Love. Peace Out. and a dozen other trendy sayings


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> What are you looking for? There are some free builders out there :tu
> 
> http://userbarmaker.com/


Thanks chippewastud!


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Just click the link in my Sig!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benwoo (Sep 30, 2008)

md4958 said:


> you asked for it... you got it!
> 
> fyi...we are in the middle of a Newie Trade


Thanx bud :tu


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Legend said:


> This is America and Rob is trying to do the quintessential American dream. Build a business and be a success, work hard, make a good product, give good service and provide for his family and probably the families of a number of employees.


I absolutely agree with you here.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Costa said:


> Politics and other guys wives, two things I won't touch.


:tpd:

Well ok 1 outta 2 aint bad :ss


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

The Professor said:


> I'm with you on one of two points. :bn





SilverFox said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Well ok 1 outta 2 aint bad :ss


Keep you wives away from Herf's with these two guys, fella's! :ss


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> OK, keep getting great deals on cigars that can only be gotten from one person, act now, post a logo in you signature and use this secret code that expires in a few hours and add a sampler to get your below MSRP deal...


Whats your problem? Im not getting it apparently. If you dont like his coupons/prices/cigars dont buy them. I hope you dont get like this on black friday.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

What nobody seems to understand is the reason why this thread was put up. Its so we can see who the troublemakers are! :tu


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

I was thinking on my way home today about advertising and how Rob is essentially getting free advertising. How many of us wear clothes that display who makes them on the outside? Did they give you a discount for that advertising? Did you get them for free? Many of us (I included) are advertising everyday! And for what? Nothing typically. None of us are swooned by fashion designers to wear their clothes for free. None of us get discounts. How many stores that we shop at have "Buyer's clubs" that you have to pay to join? Rob basically considers anyone here in his "Buyer's club" and there are different levels. Everyone here is able to get some discount. You can get a little more for doing a little free advertising for him (I, being in grad school, take full advantage of any discounts I can get....every Sunday, I do my laundry and clip coupons and look through all the sales flyers....hell if Kroger would give me a discount for free advertisement, I'd have them in my sig line too!). If you are a frequent customer of his, you can join the premium buyer's club. If you love Taboo cigars, what is wrong with that?? This is just a tool of the American/global players. Damn near everything you buy has a label for it. Does it improve the product? It shouldn't. 

So I finish with if Taboo is guilty, then isn't this an indictment of our capitalist institutions in general? I put it to you, Greg - isn't this an indictment of our entire American society? Well, you can do whatever you want to us, but we're not going to sit here and listen to you badmouth the United States of America. Gentlemen!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

poker said:


> What nobody seems to understand is the reason why this thread was put up. Its so we can see who the troublemakers are! :tu


 Thats it im out of here! See you all in 2 weeks when all this drama with "hype" , buy outs, and really long ashes is over! http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Thats it im out of here! See you all in 2 weeks when all this drama with "hype" , buy outs, and really long ashes is over! http://www.freesmileys.org


:r I KID. (kinda sorta)


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

poker said:


> :r I KID. (kinda sorta)


Me too (kinda sorta) I cant live without my daily fix of CS. http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

poker said:


> What nobody seems to understand is the reason why this thread was put up. Its so we can see who the troublemakers are! :tu


Hmmm ... *you're* sure posting a lot in here.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

poker said:


> What nobody seems to understand is the reason why this thread was put up. Its so we can see who the troublemakers are! :tu



There are no trouble makers here...............just us friendly cigar smokers :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hmm


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

The Professor said:


> Hmmm ... *you're* sure posting a lot in here.


Im gonna revert back to lurking then


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> Im gonna revert back to lurking then


outside my window I presume?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

wanted to add lobster as hype.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

poker said:


> What nobody seems to understand is the reason why this thread was put up. Its so we can see who the troublemakers are! :tu


Kelly just PM me and I'll tell you who the pot stirrers are. :ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Kelly just PM me and I'll tell you who the pot stirrers are. :ss


If he tries to blame the Mass Mafia, it is all lies.:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

taltos said:


> If he tries to blame the Mass Mafia, it is all lies.:ss


how about we blame Vin?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

has this thread become hype itself?


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Kelly just PM me and I'll tell you who the pot stirrers are. :ss


Leave me out of this one AL


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about 1970's PL Magnums. I wouldn't mind trying them.
> 
> Hey... who changed the thread title to "Feeding *Stray Cats*"? :r


Now there's an overhyped band.


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about 1970's PL Magnums. I wouldn't mind trying them.
> 
> Hey... who changed the thread title to "Feeding *Stray Cats*"? :r





> Now there's an overhyped band.


Oh man, now *THERE's* some hype. Brian Setzer is awesome! :ss


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

poker said:


> What nobody seems to understand is the reason why this thread was put up. Its so we can see who the troublemakers are! :tu


Poker, your such a troublem..., I mean ...joker:tu

I think we all need to be more concerned about our rights instead of what's hype and what's not hype. :2 www.cigarrights.org

:cb


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

BlackDog said:


> Oh man, now *THERE's* some hype. Brian Setzer is awesome! :ss


:tpd: He is. Just stirrin' da pot. :tu


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

poker said:


> What nobody seems to understand is the reason why this thread was put up. Its so we can see who the troublemakers are! :tu


Oops...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

adding Surefire to the list


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

madurolover said:


> *My kinda Hype*


Under-hyped = Fannie Pack


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Phidelt076 said:


> Under-hyped = Fannie Pack


are those Jack Daniels Chaser Jiggers on that chick's tray? I still have them in the top of my shot glass cabinet. Man, I haven't fired those things up in forever! That used to be the heart of our bachelor day party's! :tu

Sorry to jack


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

It seems like skinny girls are hyped here too. I like my women thick.:tu
That "Hype Waitress" is awesome. 
And I like strong cigars too:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> It seems like skinny girls are hyped here too. I like my women thick.:tu
> That "Hype Waitress" is awesome.
> And I like strong cigars too:tu


I'm with you on the thickness.

MCS


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm with you on the thickness.
> 
> MCS


I'm thick


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm with you on the thickness.
> 
> MCS


Hell ya.

I like big butts and I cannot lie.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

BigVito said:


> outside my window I presume?


No. Probably Tiff's. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> No. Probably Tiff's. :tu


need a co-lurker?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

BigVito said:


> need a co-lurker?


:r I'll let ya know big guy :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> :r I'll let ya know big guy :tu


I'll bring the hype, you bring the cigars :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

lightning9191 said:


> ...hell if Kroger would give me a discount for free advertisement, I'd have them in my sig line too!).


That would be a nice name for your firstborn ... Kroger ... pronounced Kro-Jay. That should be good for 5%.


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Absent balanced input we all have the potential to be...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLISS, where men are men......


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm with you on the thickness.
> 
> MCS


I have to agree as well. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I smoked 3/4s of a Boli Gold Medal going through this afternoon's psots of this thread.

And all I have to say is......


....absolutely nothing.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I smoked 3/4s of a Boli Gold Medal going through this afternoon's psots of this thread.
> 
> And all I have to say is......
> 
> ....absolutely nothing.


what did you do with the remaining 1/4?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> are those Jack Daniels Chaser Jiggers on that chick's tray? I still have them in the top of my shot glass cabinet. Man, I haven't fired those things up in forever! That used to be the heart of our bachelor day party's! :tu
> 
> Sorry to jack


Those are Hype shot glasses. Some were mixed with vodka and some with tequila. Free shots = good times. :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Hype and Cigars... Work hand and hand as of the Great
Ricky Bobby, and Cal Notin J.r :tu:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> what did you do with the remaining 1/4?


Smoked it going through the "Sale of CS" thread. :hn


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Smoked it going through the "Sale of CS" thread. :hn


What is the longest thread in CS history? Does anyone konw? Just curious....


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Smoked it going through the "Sale of CS" thread. :hn


to be honest that's a good way to ruin a cigar. Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Costa said:


> What is the longest thread in CS history? Does anyone konw? Just curious....


Banter with icehog has over 100,000.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> to be honest that's a good way to ruin a cigar. Is it Saturday yet?


I need a MoB Herf! :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I need a MoB Herf! :tu


been way to long for me, I think the Brewers herf was my last herf


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Banter with icehog has over 100,000.


OMG.......


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Costa said:


> OMG.......


But since banter posts don't go toward post count, they don't take up server space.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I need a MoB Herf! :tu


I need a S.H.I.T.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I need a S.H.I.T.


I knew that last time I sat downwind from you, Peter.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

I can't believe this thread is still going. :gn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I need a S.H.I.T.


Now I have to take a dump.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Now I have to take a dump.


Be sure and put one back when you're done.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I knew that last time I sat downwind from you, Peter.


One day you will learn, Admiral.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> One day you will learn, Admiral.


I don't need to anymore, my sense of smell is permanently crippled.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Now, on how to kill a thread.......


Step 1 - Read the last 4 or so posts.

Step 2 - see step one


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think this one has run its course, if anyone feels differently they can open it (Mods) or PM a Mod.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

but no one has even mentioned Pinars!

:r


----------

